# Eure Titel



## Idiocracy (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Community!

Der Threadtitel sagt ja schon alles.

- Welche Titel habt ihr?
- Was war euer erster/letzter Titel?
- Welchen Titel fandet ihr besonders schwer/leicht zu erreichen?
- Welchen erarbeitet ihr euch gerade?

---

Blutsegeladmiral, Botschafter, Braumeister, Diplomat, Jenkins, Kreuzfahrer, Nachtherr, Nachtschrecken, Winterhauchengel, der Argentumchampion, der Entdecker, der Geduldige, der Pilger, von Donnerfels, von Orgrimmar, von Sen'Jin, von Silbermond, von Unterstadt ... Das sind meine Titel.
Jenkins war mein erster, so um Level 60 rum. Der aktuellste ist bei mir Winterhauchengel. Am einfachsten fand ich der Geduldige. Am schwersten fand ich Nachtherr ... Man, was haben wir rum versucht. Zwielichtbezwinger werd ich wohl auch noch angehen ...
Aktuell bin ich am Chefkoch dran (Seit etlichen Tagen versuche ich ins Alteractal zu kommen, für das letzte Große Festmahl, aber irgendwie geht das niemand. Held der eisigen Weiten hätte ich auch noch gerne, allerdings fehlt mir da noch Malygos und Kel'Thuzad. Wird beides nicht mehr oder kaum noch gegangen auf unserem Server. Der Unermüdliche verbinde ich gerade mit dem Meister der Lehren. Das soll wohl arg langwierig sein, wurd mir erzählt. Als letztes würd mich dann noch Wächter des Cenarius interessieren. Allerdings bin ich beim Zirkel noch Neutral (Expedition kurz vor Ehrfürchtig) und das dauert wohl sehr lang beim Zirkel.

Wie schauts bei euch aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (19. Januar 2010)

ich habe den Titel "Frostchampion von der Eiskronenzitadelle" und "1000 mal gewiped und nichts ist passiert"

Grüsse


----------



## MuuHn (19. Januar 2010)

"Liebesgott" , Mehr brauche ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Megaschlumpf (19. Januar 2010)

Ältester(mein fav als dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Nachtschrecken, Braumeister, Held der eisigen weiten, Nordendbezwinger, Kreuzfahrer, Von Sturmwind, Von der Exodar, Von Darnassus, Von Eisenschmiede, Von Gnomeregan, Botschafter, Flammenwächter, Der Geduldige und Jenkins. 

Wobei Jenkins habe ich noch vor Wotlk direkt am ersten Tag von 3.0 gemacht, Nachtschrecken auch vor Wotlk.


----------



## Thromkal (19. Januar 2010)

Der ehrfurchtgebietende.
Lange drauf hin gearbeitet und der wird wohl auch bis zum abschalten der Server mein Titel bleiben^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

der Geduldige - passt mir perfekt (Ich bin Tank) xD


----------



## doodlez_himself (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab: der Geduldige, Jenkins und der Entdecker. Schwer fand ich eigentlich keinen davon, nur für Entdecker musst ich halt en bisschen wandern gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Jenkens, Entdecker, Flammenbewahrer, Held der Eisigen Weiten. Ich wollte eig letztes Jahr Nachtschrecken machen, aber hatte keine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2010)

der letzte war Pilger, mein liebster Diplomat. Ansonsten sind es zu viele, sie hier alle aufzuzählen, sprengt den Rahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesterstear (19. Januar 2010)

Entdecker; Held der eisigen Weiten; Der Geduldige und noch ein paar andere. Aber getragen wird der Titel:" Meister der Lehren", das war eine verdammt lange Reise durch Azeroth. Momentan arbeite ich am Ehrfurchtgebietender 34/40 hab ich schon.

Grüße


----------



## Frozo (19. Januar 2010)

Nachtherr (sartharion 10er mit 3 adds speedkill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Der Geduldige
Jenkins


----------



## yves1993 (19. Januar 2010)

Mh net viele aber die sinds mir Wert.

Challanger (Noob PvP Titel den hat echt jeder-.-, benutz ich nie)
Champion of the Frozen Wastes...Oh ja mein letzter, und es wird auch der letzte, PvE- Titel (sein) ....
Jenkins...(lolz)
...of the Shattered Sun (als Erinnerung an eine der besten Zeiten in WoW <3)
..the Hallowed...<3 Halloween is mein einziger Event titel.
...the Explorer...da war mir langweilig o.o
und der zuletzt erreichte Justicar. -->Siehe Signatur 2ter Link.

Atm arbeite ich noch an ...of the Alliance. (100k HK) 


Wie die auf Deutsch heissen...kA zu lange netmehr Deutsch gespielt.
Justicar sollte Vollstrecker sein, of the Shattered Sun der von der Insel von Quel Danas, 1k Gold oder so, Chamion of the Frozen Wastes...mh kA PvE crap, hab PvE mangels anspruch und wegen Raidzeiten etc etc scho länger geschmissen, ist mir auch herzlich egal der Titel.
Challenger..etrster PvP Titel...schon etwas länger her...

Naja ;P


----------



## KilJael (19. Januar 2010)

Renne seit ich ihn habe (und das ist lange) mit meinen ersten Titel (Champion der Naruu) rum, finde der is sau schwer zubekommen, da er nicht mehr zu bekommen ist^^ Ich schreib nachher mal alle meine Titel auf


----------



## Kollesche (19. Januar 2010)

mal sehen ob ich alle zusammen bekomm:
von Eisenschmiede, von Sturmwind, von Gneomeregan, von Darnassus, von der Exodar, Jenkins, der Geduldige, der Entdecker, Flammenwächter, braumeister, Pilger, Winterhauchengel, der Unermüdliche, Nachtschrecken, Wächter des Cenarius, Botschafter, Diplomat, Argentumchampion, Chefkoch, held der Eisigen Weiten! mehr fällt mir net ein, sollten aber alls sein!

der erste war hier Botschafter, den hatt ich bekommen sobald die erfolge draussen waren, und mein liebster is mir der braumeister und der unermüdliche


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. Januar 2010)

Heldin der eisigen Welten, Champion der Naaru und die Geduldige. Für mehr bin ich zu faul.
Champion der Naaru war mein erster, wie man sich denken kann.


----------



## berti2 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab 27 Titel oda mehr^^ aber mein favorit ist und bleibt Astralwandler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe im moment zwei Titel: Der Geduldige und der Pilger.
Keins von den beiden beiden Titeln war anstrengend zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Januar 2010)

Hm, ein Aufzählungsthread..

Botschafterin, Braumeisterin, Champion der Naruu, Champion von Ulduar, Diplomatin, Flammenwächterin, Hand von A'dal, Hauptmann, Heldin der eisigen Weiten, Jenkins, Kreuzfahrerin, Liebesgöttin, Matrone, Nachtherrin, Nachtschrecken, Sternenruferin, Winterhauchengel, Wächterin des Cenarius, Zwielichtbezwingerin, Argentumchampion, Ehrfurchtsgebietende, Entdeckerin, Geduldige, Noble, Pilgerin, Unverwüstliche, von Darnassus, von Eiseschmiede, von Gnomeregan, von Sturmwind, von der Exodar, von der zerschmetterten Sonne, Älteste

Mein erster Titel war Hauptmann
Erarbeite momentan: Die Königsmöderin


----------



## Braamséry (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte "Der Ehrfurchtgebietene" oder wie das heißt, is schon zu lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chupha (19. Januar 2010)

Unsterblicher,liebesgott,jenkins,von darnassus,von sturmwind, von Exodar, von Eisenschmiede, von Gnomeregan, Nachtschrecken, der Geduldige, Ältester,Feldkommandant,champion der naaru,Hand von Adal,chefkoch,argentumchampion,Pilger,Botschafter, Patron, Winterhauchengel, der Entdecker, Flammenbewahrer, Braumeister, Held der eisigen Weiten, Kreuzfahrer,

der schwerste bisher fand ich Unsterblicher 

der leichteste war irgendwie alle von den Weltevents und die vom Tunier

zum Titel Jenkins: meines erachtens nach gabs den noch nicht zu 60er zeiten den ham sie erst mit einführung des Erfolgssystems also kurz vor Wotlk eingeführt 

so long


----------



## shadow24 (19. Januar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Der Threadtitel sagt ja schon alles.
> 
> ...



Botschafter,der Argentumchampion,Nachtschrecken,Landsknecht,der Geduldige,von der zerschmetterten Sonne,Kreuzfahrer,von Sturmwind,von Eisenschmiede,von Darnassus...

mein erster Titel war ein pvp Titel:Landsknecht...das war zu der Zeit als PvP noch wirklich Kampf war und nich son geschrabbel wie heute.
mein letzter Titel war der Geduldige

der Geduldige superleicht,weil man ja eigentlich nix dafür tun muss.halt geschenkt...genauso leicht: von der zerschmetterten Sonne.halt ein erkaufter Titel...
schwer fand ich Kreuzfahrer weil es ewig gedauert hatte bis man alle Fraktionen durch hatte...

bin am Titel "Ritter der Allianz"(weiss nich genau ob der so bei Allis heisst.Eroberer ist das bei Horde) dran.bis dato fast 67k registrierte Hordenkills...100k muss ich dafür schaffen


----------



## madmurdock (19. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube bei mir wäre es sinnvoller zu schreiben, welchen ich nicht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erster Titel war natülich der vom alten Classic-PvP-System. Aktuell renne ich mit dem Titel "Thy Undying" rum, da unsere Gilde diesen schon vor Ulduar, also wo man noch mit ilvl 200 Equip rumlief, erreicht hatte.


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Januar 2010)

Champion der naaru war mein erster...

Dem folgten inzwischen viel zu viele^^

Derzeit in Arbeit: Königsmörder


----------



## Farferia (19. Januar 2010)

Hmmm....hab ziemlich viele Titel wie mir geade auffällt. 
Aber am liebsten mag ich eigentlich "Wächter des Cenarius". 
Passt einfach am besten zu meinem Druiden. 

Und gefreut hab ich mich am meisten über den Titel "Zwielichtbezwinger" xD


----------



## Nourius (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bestimmt mehrere aber mein fav. ist "Der Wahnsinnige" und da ich DK bin kommt es besonders gut an ;D

Naja ich spiel nicht mehr aktiv - von daher relativ egal


----------



## Milleniumking (19. Januar 2010)

eigentlich wechsel ich die titel nur noch zwischen dem klassiker " hand von a´dal " und dem "champion von ulduar "...


----------



## Imon (19. Januar 2010)

"Meister der Lehren" (fast, noch 32 Quests in der Eiskrone :-) und"Chefkoch", sonst nur so Sachen wie "Entdecker", "Diplomat", "Botschafter" usw.

Vielleicht darf ich an dieser Stelle mal eine Frage einwerfen:

Da ich in letzter Zeit (gefühlt) jeden 2ten mit dem Titel "Der/die Geduldige" herumlaufen sehe, und den nicht finden konnte,

wodurch bekommt man den?


----------



## Milleniumking (19. Januar 2010)

Imon schrieb:


> "Meister der Lehren" (fast, noch 32 Quests in der Eiskrone :-) und"Chefkoch", sonst nur so Sachen wie "Entdecker", "Diplomat", "Botschafter" usw.
> 
> Vielleicht darf ich an dieser Stelle mal eine Frage einwerfen:
> 
> ...



mit 50 leuten aus dem randomsuchsystem in inis zufällige inis gehen dann bekomst den...


----------



## Mindadar (19. Januar 2010)

Der Geduldige, Nachtherr, Nachtschrecken, Der Noble, Der Entdecker, Von Silbermond, da waren eig noch mehr titel o.O naja mal sehen villt find ich die 2-3 noch die ich habe


----------



## Yagilrallae (19. Januar 2010)

1. Titel: Champion der Naaru

beliebtester Titel: Hand von A'dal


beim Twink: "der Unverwüstliche"


----------



## Quintusrex (19. Januar 2010)

Chaosjäger, der Titel wird zwar nicht angezeigt, aber ich hab mir den in meinen ersten Inis "ehrenvoll" erspielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdron (19. Januar 2010)

Mein klarer fav. ist "Todesbote" den ich auch Trage.
Das war der härteste Titel der allen genug abverlangt hat :-)


----------



## Mindadar (19. Januar 2010)

wie kriegt man den todesbote? o.o


----------



## Apologist (19. Januar 2010)

Champion der Naaru, Hand von A´dal, Gefreiter, Jenkins, Liebesgott, Nachtherr, Held der eisigen Weiten, Entdecker, Geduldige, von Gnomeregan, von Sturmwind <---usw, Vollstrecker, von der Allianz...ich glaub ich hab noch paar vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster: Gefreiter

Lieblings: Vollstrecker oder von der Allianz


----------



## Natar (19. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wie kriegt man den todesbote? o.o




realmfirst yogg +0


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (19. Januar 2010)

Naja mein erster Titel war ''Klinge der Horde'' habe dann gemerkt, dass mir die Zeit nicht reicht um über Rang 9 zu kommen und bin dann noch ''Eroberer'' angegangen. 
Das waren zu Classiczeiten meine einzigen Ränge.

Naja dann mit BC bzw. jetzt mit WotlK gbts so viele neue ''Titel'' das sie meiner Meinung nach ihre Bedeutung verloren haben.


----------



## Shocknorris (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe soviele Titel aber finde diese Toll

- Hand von A'dal
- Herold der Titanen
- Argentumverteidiger


----------



## Rygel (19. Januar 2010)

ich habe ein paar titel (überwiegend von den feiertagsevent) im repertoire, benutze aber keinen davon. ist mir zu gewöhnlich. mein favorit ist der "*schrecken der meere*". klingt super und ist auf jeden fall nicht leicht zu bekommen.
neulich ist mir tatsächlich unser servereigener *skarabäusfürst* über den weg gelaufen. beim nachgoogeln ist mir dann erst aufgefallen dass das vermutlich der ultimative titel ever ist, oder?

PS: an der "hand von a'dal" kann man schön die großen raid-poser erkennen, finde ich. die jungs laufen damit sicher auch noch in 5 jahren rum um zu zeigen "ich war mal n geiler raider als es noch T5 gab und bin überhaupt n ganz geiler typ." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Natar (19. Januar 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> neulich ist mir tatsächlich unser servereigener *skarabäusfürst* über den weg gelaufen. beim nachgoogeln ist mir dann erst aufgefallen dass das vermutlich der ultimative titel ever ist, oder?



nur wenn es von einem alten server kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider gab es zuviele hopper

aber in verbindung mit dem mount natürlich 1a


----------



## Tennissen (19. Januar 2010)

Hab auch so einige in der Sammlung... von Sturmwind, von Eisenschmiede, von Darnassus, von der Exodar, Botschafter etc ...aber mein derzeitiger Favorit ist "Kreuzfahrer"... wobei ich gerne den "Meister der Lehren" hätte.. ist jedoch sehr zeitintensiv finde ich....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (19. Januar 2010)

*Champion of the Naaru* ist mein Lieblingstitel, der letzte den ich bekommen habe war glaub ich *der Geduldige*.


----------



## c0bRa (19. Januar 2010)

Nachtherr (als Shadow) und Chefkoch (Hab meinen Gildenrang zwecks Gildennamen ebenso genannt, worauf mich einige Gildis fragten, wie man sich den Gildenrang als Titel anzeigen lassen kann XD) sind meine 2 Lieblingstitel, die anderen hab ich grad nicht im Kopf


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2010)

Titel hab ich zwischen 10 und 15 würd ich sagen, darunter meist Allerweltstitel wie die ganzen Argentumturniersachen (von Eisenschmiede usw.), einige Festtagstitel, Botschafter, Entdecker usw. Der allererste war glaub Jenkins (allein gemacht als Vergelter auf Stufe 70, war auch da noch gar nicht so ohne wenn dutzende Welpen auf einen losgehen); lange getragen hab ich "der Argentumchampion", klingt irgendwie passend für nen Pala und Strath/ Scholo zählen auch heut noch zu meinen Lieblingsinstanzen.

Zur Zeit trag ich "von der Zerschmetterten Sonne", der Titel hat vom Klang her einfach Stil und ich hab mir damit einen kleinen Traum erfüllt weil ich den schon bei den hochstufigen Chars toll fand, die in Eisenschmiede rumrannten als ich noch ein ganz frischer Zwerg war und kaum was vom Spiel kannte.^^ Zudem trägt den heut kaum jemand, ist also kein Allerweltstitel wie "Der Geduldige", den auch bei uns auf dem Server jeder 2. aktiviert hat (der wird bei mir ungetragen im Auswahlmenü versauern).

Held der Eisigen Weiten gefällt mir auch gut, allerdings fehlt dazu noch Maly... und egal mit welcher Gruppe ich war, in der 3. Phase war stets Schicht im Schacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, der Sonnentitel gleicht das wieder aus.^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Januar 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> PS: an der "hand von a'dal" kann man schön die großen raid-poser erkennen, finde ich. die jungs laufen damit sicher auch noch in 5 jahren rum um zu zeigen "ich war mal n geiler raider als es noch T5 gab und bin überhaupt n ganz geiler typ."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darum gehts doch bei allen Titeln. Das begrenzt sich nicht nur auf Computerspiele.


----------



## Renox110 (19. Januar 2010)

Weiß ich selber nicht so genau. Habe aber auch keine Lust jetzt nachzusehen.
Aber zur Zeit trage ich "Held der eisigen Weiten".


----------



## wolkentaenzer (19. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile sind schon recht viele Titel bei mir zusammen gekommen...
Meistens zeige ich keinen davon an.
Wenn ich dann doch mal Lust dazu habe ist es definitiv "Chefkoch". Passt am besten zu meinem kleinen dicken Zwerg.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. Januar 2010)

ich laufe oft mit dem titel Der Argentumchampion Hüter des Cenarius und Von Der Zerschmeterten Sonne weil sich heutzutage kaum jmd die mühe für sowas macht

arbeite atm am titel der ehrfurchtgebietende da fehlen mir noch 3 fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig für den erfolg und titel und am meister der lehren da fehlen mir in kalimdor nur noch 200 qs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. Januar 2010)

ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und würde gern Klinge der Horde werden, das würd mir schon reichen. *hust* 


Was hier fehlt, ist der gimpigste Titel. Momentan: Der Geduldige (hat Jenkins abgelöst). Demnächst: Liebesgott... 


ahja und ein netter Fail:


KilJael schrieb:


> finde der is sau schwer zubekommen, da er nicht mehr zu bekommen ist^^


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Januar 2010)

Hab viele zu viele Titel und keine Lust sie alle aufzuzählen, von daher beantworte ich nur die anderen Fragen.

Mein erster Titel war "Jenkins", gleich die Tage nach der Einführung des Erfolgssystems gemacht.

Mein letzter Titel war "der Geduldige", den ich eher zufällig bekommen habe weil ich nichtmal wusste, dass es ihn gibt. (Zeitlang vor der Einführung dessen nicht gespielt)

Mein lieblings Titel von den erreichten, ist "(Heiliger-)Wächter des Cenarius" ... Wer schaffts meine Klasse/Skillung zu erraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab immer "Champion der Naaru" nachgegrummelt, aber der letzte Raidtermin bevor er abgeschafft wurde ging leider flöten und so konnt ich die Abschlussquest nicht machen. Das wurmt mich bis heute.

MfG Nex


----------



## WoWler24692 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab:

Botschafterin
Braumeisterin
Heldin der eisigen Weiten (ist der neuste, danke an Maly-Weekly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Nachtherrin
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchengel
die Geduldige
die Pilgerin
Kreuzfahrerin
-von Orgrimmar
-von Unterstadt
-von Sen'jin
-von Donnerfels
-von Silbermond

Jenkins hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber da ich bald nem Twink dabei helfen werde, wird der Titel dann auch meins sein, wobei ich eh nur mit Kreuzfahrerin oder Nachtherrin rumrenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Technocrat (19. Januar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel sagt ja schon alles.
> 
> - Welche Titel habt ihr?
> - Was war euer erster/letzter Titel?
> ...






Achievementtitel sind für die Katz, die kann jeder kriegen. Ich hingegen habe einen Titel, den man NICHT mehr kriegen kann - und der logischerweise auch mein erster ist: Knight-Captain. Und da er nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, ist er auch mein letzter: einen anderen würde ich nie einstellen.

Ha! Beat that!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2010)

Botschafter, Braumeister, Chefkoch, Flamemnbewahrer, Hand von A'dal, Held der eisigen Weiten, Liebesgott, Nachtherr, Nachtschrecken, Patron, Sternenrufer, Winterhauchengel, Wächter des Cenarius, Zwielichtbezwinger, der Entdecker, der Geduldige, der Noble, der Pilger, Ältester

der schwerste war Hand von A'dal
der leichteste, fast alle anderen

der letzte Sternenrufer


----------



## Seifenspender (19. Januar 2010)

Mein erster war "die Entdeckerin".  War nicht schwer, aber langwierig und teilweise durchaus ne Geduldsprüfung.

"Heldin der eisigen Weiten" hab ich auch. Is gar nix dabei. Is halt mittlerweile nur schwer Grps für Maly und Kel zu finden wenn man den Titel erst jetzt holen möchte.

am schwersten fand ich "Nachtherrin". (Obsi 3D). Waren wohl gut 10-12 Trys bis er endlich im Dreck lag. =)


Mit dem Twink hab ich "die Geduldige". Den lass ich mir aber nicht anzeigen. Der is sowas von Billig. ^^


----------



## Armour (19. Januar 2010)

- Botschafter
- Flammenbewahrer
- Held der eisigen Weiten
- Jenkins
- Kreuzfahrer
- Nachtherr
- Patron
- Winterhauchengel
- Zwielichtbezwinger
- Entdecker
- der Geduldige
- der Noble
- Pilger
- von Donnerfels
- von Orgrimmar
- von Sen'jin
- von Silbermond
- von Unterstadt

Und Meister der Lehren und der Ehrfurchtgebietende in Arbeit (:


----------



## Shamiden (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur "die Geduldige" und das auch nur aus zu Fall wusste gar nicht das es den gibt, bis ich ihn hatte.

MfG


----------



## Mäuserich (19. Januar 2010)

Mal schaun ob ich alle aus'm Kopf zusammenbekomme:

- von Orgrimmar
- von Donnerfels
- von Sen'jin
- von Unterstadt
- von Silbermond
- Kreuzfahrer
- Argentumchampion
- Wächter des Cenarius
- Pilger
- Winterhauchengel
- der Entdecker
- Jenkins
- Nachtherr
- Chefkoch
- Diplomat
- Botschafter
- Nachtschrecken
- der Geduldige
- Held der eisigen Weiten

Mein ehemaliger Main hat noch den "Champion der Naaru" den ich jetzt gern an meinem neuem Main hätte, gleichzeitig auch der schwerste Titel meiner Sammlung. Hab den damals mit nem Kumpel zusammen gemacht, er als Tank-Krieger (damals noch seehr bescheiden im Gruppentanken) und ich als Holy-Pala (Gruppenheilung was ist das?). Der Timerun durch die ZH hero mit nur einem Schurken als einzigem CC und meinem Kumpel der noch nie in der Ini war, war schon echt n' Erlebnis ^^

Derzeit arbeite ich aktiv am "der Unerbittliche", man sollte ja meinen das Ding wäre mittlerweile absolut geschenkt, aber Pustekuchen. Hatte jetzt 4 IDs drauf verbraten, in 2 davon verstarb einer bei Kel inner Voidzone, bei einem verkackte der freie Heiler das Eisgrab auf dem anderem und beim letzten Versuch failte unser Bäumchen bei Thaddi... Das nervige an dem Erfolg ist das man selber noch so fehlerfrei spielen kann wie man will aber die Randooms es einem immer wieder versauen *grummel*

Passiv wird wohl bald "der Ehrfürchtige" dazu kommen da ich immer und überall Ruf farme für die Erfolge. Da ich Erfolgsjäger bin und mein Main noch recht jung werden im Verlauf des Jahres auch noch div. Festtagstitel dazu kommen.

Rumlaufen tue ich mit dem einzig wahrem Titel der einem Paladin gebührt: "Kreuzfahrer"
Allerdings finde ich es schade das der Erfolg "der brennende Kreuzritter" (alle BC-Dungeon Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig) keinen Titel gab, den würde ich sonst an machen wenn ich als Vergelter unterwegs bin ^^


----------



## Rolandos (19. Januar 2010)

Titel, was soll der Char mit Titeln die sowieso nur auf der Beschäftigungstherapie von Blizzard beruhen. Keine Ahnung ob mein Char überhaupt einen Titel hat.


----------



## Vudis (19. Januar 2010)

puh ob ich mich da noch an alles erinnern kann...
habs mal nicht nach irgendeiner reihenfolge sortiert

Nachtherr, Zwielichtbezwinger, Blutsegeladmiral, von Donnerfels, von Orgrimmar, von Sen'jin, Pilger, Flammenbewahrer, der Noble, Ältester, Patron, Liebesgott, Winterhauchengel, Argentumchampion, von der zerschmetterten Sonne, Champion der Naaru, Hand von A'dal, Held der eisigen Weiten, der unverwüstliche, der Geduldige, Rivale, Duellant, Gladiator, erbarmungsloser Gladiator, rachsüchtiger Gladiator, Leutnant

eventuell ist da noch mehr was mir aber grade nicht einfällt


----------



## Mankind.WWE (19. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem 70er Mage: Landsknecht 

DK-Tank: Heldin der eisigen Weiten, Nachtschrechen, Jenkins, die Geduldige

Hunter:
Flammenwächterin, Botschafterin, von Sturmwind, von Darnassus, von Eisenschmiede, von der Exodar, Kreuzfahrer, Nachtschrecken, Braumeisterin, Pilger, die Noble, Matrone, der Argentumchampion, Chefköchin, Nachtherrin


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Titel, was soll der Char mit Titeln die sowieso nur auf der Beschäftigungstherapie von Blizzard beruhen. Keine Ahnung ob mein Char überhaupt einen Titel hat.



das ganze spiel ist beschäftigungstherapie O.o


----------



## KingSav (19. Januar 2010)

also ich habe mit meinem main hunter folgende: der Entdecker, der Geduldige, Zwielichtbezwinger (Sarth +3D 25er), von Orgrimmar, von Sen'jin, von Unterstadt, von Donnerfels, von Silbermond, Kreuzfahrer, Jenkins, der Argentumchampion. ich glaub das waren alle^^

mein erster war Jenkins, war am leichtesten zu bewerkstelligen, mein zuletzt errungener Titel is Zwielichtbezwinger, also Sartharion + 3D im 25er modus. nach 5 trys kag die sau dann im dreck. als nächstes will ich mir den Titel "der Wahnsinnige" holen, aber das braucht einiges an ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selarion (19. Januar 2010)

Jenkins war mein erster Titel.
Hab noch Held der eisigen Welten und Nachtherr (sarth 10er-3d), den ich immernoch hab passt einfach Perfekt zu nem DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wink* Sela


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Titel, was soll der Char mit Titeln die sowieso nur auf der Beschäftigungstherapie von Blizzard beruhen. Keine Ahnung ob mein Char überhaupt einen Titel hat.



Uff, Du hast mich grad noch vor einem folgenschweren Fehler bewahrt! Hätte ich das jetzt nicht gelesen hätte ich nicht gemerkt dass Spaß an der Freude gesundheitsgefährdend ist. Danke für diesen Beitrag! Ich werd heut Abend auch analog zu Dir vorm einloggen die Jalousien schließen, das Licht ausmachen und die ganze Zeit vor mich zähnefletschend vor mich hin knurren beim spielen, um jeglichem Spielspaß präventiv entgegenzuwirken!

Oder... lieber doch nicht, kannst allein den Miesepeter spielen. Ich freu mich derweil an den vielen Möglichkeiten in WoW.^^


----------



## Rygel (19. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> nur wenn es von einem alten server kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




unser server gehörte zu den ersten. und da der char noch keine 80 war glaube ich schon dass der skarabäusfürst einfach seinen char nach längerer pause weiter spielt (und sicher auch das dazugehörige mount besitzt). sowas finde ich schon beeindruckend weil der titel so einzigartig ist. wie hat man sich damals wohl dafür entschieden genau diesen spieler zum gongschläger zu machen?




Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch bei allen Titeln. Das begrenzt sich nicht nur auf Computerspiele.


ok. ärtzte sind wir also beide nicht, richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? "hand von a'dal" finde ich nur irgendwie besonders eklig weil man hier mit altem content rumpost. gäbe es den titel "ich habe ragnaros mit 2005 mit Lvl 60 besiegt und ony erst recht ... und du nicht!" wäre er garantiert der meistbenutzte/gesehene.


----------



## Mind89 (19. Januar 2010)

hm, bin irgendwie gerade zu faul alle aufzulisten.
Sind einfach zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaub der letzte Titel war : Der Geduldige, wobei ich momentan als Argentumverteidiger rumlauf (pdok 10 mit 50 trys ohne items ausn 25er) :<

Und momentan wird natürlich am Titel Königsmörder gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. Januar 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> unser server gehörte zu den ersten. und da der char noch keine 80 war glaube ich schon dass der skarabäusfürst einfach seinen char nach längerer pause weiter spielt (und sicher auch das dazugehörige mount besitzt). sowas finde ich schon beeindruckend weil der titel so einzigartig ist. wie hat man sich damals wohl dafür entschieden genau diesen spieler zum gongschläger zu machen?
> 
> .....................




Skarabäusfürst wurde jeder, der innerhalb von 6 Stunden (konnten auch 8 sein) nach Öffnung der Tore seine Quest abgab. Also den Gong nochmal schlug. Ich glaub auf Ulduar waren das so 300.


----------



## Natar (19. Januar 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> unser server gehörte zu den ersten. und da der char noch keine 80 war glaube ich schon dass der skarabäusfürst einfach seinen char nach längerer pause weiter spielt (und sicher auch das dazugehörige mount besitzt). sowas finde ich schon beeindruckend weil der titel so einzigartig ist. wie hat man sich damals wohl dafür entschieden genau diesen spieler zum gongschläger zu machen?



da musst du noch unterscheidne.
jeder, der den gong innerhalb einer gewissen zeit geschlagen hat, bekam den titel. der erste bekam einfach noch ein legendäres mount dazu.


----------



## Darkdamien (19. Januar 2010)

von Orgrimmar
von Unterstadt
von Senjin
von Silbermond
von Donnerfels
Kreuzfahrer
Jenkins
Nachtschrecken
Braumeister
der Noble
der Geduldige
Botschafter
Diplomat
Winterhauchengel
der Pilger

welcher der erste war weis ich nich mehr... Kreuzfahrer hat von den Tagen her am längsten gedauert, Diplomat war wohl am aufwändigsten


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2010)

am besten sind sowieso die Titel, die man nicht mehr bekommen kann, damit läßt sich super in Dalaran auf dem Brunnen posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amandea (19. Januar 2010)

hm, mal zusammenzählen. Main Amandea

Botschafterin
Champion der Naaru (Glaube erster Titel)
Chefköchin
Diplomatin
Flammenwächterin
Heldin der eisigen Welten
Kreuzfahrerin
Jenkins
Liebesgöttin
Matrone
Meisterin der Lehren (momentaner und schwerster meiner Meinung nach)
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchengel
Wächterin der Cenarius
der Argentumchampion
die Entdeckerin
die Geduldige (letzter Titel)
die Noble
die Pilgerin
die Unverwüstliche
die Unermüdliche
von Darnassus
von Sturmwind
von Eisenschmiede
von der Exodar
von Gnomeregan
Älteste

Twinks haben alle nur 1 oder 2 Titel. Meißt Jenkins oder Geduldige


----------



## asimo (19. Januar 2010)

bei mir haben sich im laufe der zeit so einige titel angesammelt........................................
1.jenkins
2.entdecker
3.älteste
4.von unterstadt
5.von orgrimmar
6.von donnerfels
7.von sen jin
8.von silbermond
9.argentum champion
10.von der horde
11.der geduldige


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (19. Januar 2010)

Mein 1ter war Blutsegeladmiral^^
Dann hab ich noch entdecker, botschafter, argentumchampion, jenkins, Nachtschrecken, Held der eisigen Weiten, Braumeister, Flammenwächter, von Sturmwind, von Darnassus, von der Exodar demnächst dann noch Liebesgott und vllt Wächter des Cenarius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (19. Januar 2010)

Mein erster: Champion der Naaru
Lieblings: Champion der Naaru (halt nicht mehr erreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nachtherr (hat einfach Style)
Sternenrufer. Argentumverteidiger (Beweis für Leistung)
Schwierigsten: Kann mich nicht ganz zwischen Sternenrufer (Algalon) und Argentumverteidiger (PdoK 10er ohne Wipe und ohne Equip aus PdK 25) entscheiden.


----------



## Schiimon (19. Januar 2010)

Hand von A'dal eingeblendet
Dann noch 27 andere, darunter alte Titel wie Champion der Naaru und div. andere. 
Der nervigste war der Blutsegeladmiral und der Schrecken der Nacht (Halloween), jedes mal sonen Beutel geholt und Ritter gelegt, aber kein Pet. Dann letztes Jahr am ersten Tag...


----------



## Andoral1990 (19. Januar 2010)

also mein Penis is schon mal länger, ich hab 21 Titel...

Als letztes kam der Winterhauchengel dazu, besonders schwer fand ich den Algalonkill. Nicht wegen der Taktik etc, sonder weil wir ewig lang mim Stammraid keinen 2ten Raidtag vor dem resett gefunden haben und am ersten Tag immer erst mal die Wächster lagen. Mit der möglichkeit die ID zu verlängern wars dann so weit.


----------



## Krushtar (19. Januar 2010)

Momentan hab ich:
mim Schami - Hand of Adal
mit Hexe - Champion of the Frozen Wastes
un mim Pala - Starcaller 


Die Englischen Titel sin viel geiler wie die schlechten Deutschen übersetzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 English Client only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab an Titeln (wie meiner Sig zu entnehmen xP):
die Unermüdliche
Meisterin der Lehren
Entdeckerin
Botschafterin
Kreuzfahrerin (somit auch von Orgrimmar, von Sen'Jin, von Silbermond, von Donnerfels, von Unterstadt)
Nachtherrin
Nachtschrecken
Argentumchampion
Heldin der eisigen Weiten
von der Zerschmetterten Sonne (damn, in Sig vergessen, mal gleich hinzufügen xD)
die Geduldige
Jenkins
Chefköchin
Pilgerin
Braumeisterin
Winterhauchengel

Mein erster Titel dürfte entweder Jenkins oder Nachtschrecken gewesen sein, glaub aber letzteres, weiss es nimmer genau und die letzten Titel waren Unermüdliche und Meisterin der Lehren. (Ich nenn die beiden einfach mal zusammen, weil da nur 3 Quests dazwischen lagen... xD)

Also richtig schwer fand ich eigentlich bisher keinen, aber zumindest knifflig: Nachtherrin (endlich mal ne anständige Gruppe zu finden, die das packt, bah! D: ), Meisterin der Lehren (Kalimdor hat gestunken!! xD), die Unermüdliche so halb, ging recht gechillt eigentlich und war dann sogar vorm Loremaster fertig. xD
Sobald meine Klausurenpause rum ist, will ich folgende Titel in Angriff nehmen: Liebesgöttin, Älteste, Wächterin des Cenarius, Diplomat, Schrecken der Meere, Sternenrufer - ca in der Reihenfolge. xD

Und meine Lieblingstitel: Nachtschrecken (passt einfach so geil zu Schurke <3), Nachtherrin, die Unermüdliche


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Januar 2010)

Am schwierigsten fand ich meinen Titel der geduldige, so manche random Gruppen gehen ganz schö an die nerfen.

Aber mein lieblingstitel ist und bleibt *"Rottenmeister"*


----------



## Vudis (19. Januar 2010)

Krushtar schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich:
> mim Schami - Hand of Adal
> mit Hexe - Champion of the Frozen Wastes
> un mim Pala - Starcaller
> ...



of the nightfall und twilight vanquisher kommt da besonders gut =)


----------



## Littletall (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Titel...mal sehen

Ich hab fast alle Festtagstitel, mir fehlen nur die von dem Mondfest, Liebe liegt in der Luft und der Kinderwoche. Dann hab ich die Titel der Hauptstädte (von ....), da ich dort im Rahmen meiner Daily Quests Ruf gesammelt habe.
Weiterhin bin ich noch Kreuzfahrer (Titel vom Turnier).
Habe "Die Entdeckerin" und "Diplomat" vergessen.
Ich hätte gern den Titel "Held der eisigen Weiten". Da fehlt mir nur ein Malygos-Kill für. Aber find mal einen Raid, der da noch hingehen mag *hust*. Und mir selbst fehlt noch der Schlüssel. Da muss ich wohl dranbleiben ^^

Auch hab ich noch nicht den Titel "Der Geduldige", womit so ziemlich jeder rumläuft, den hat dafür mein Heiler-Twink. Die hat auch den Mops, obwohl ich den lieber auf meiner Jägerin (Haustier-Sammelchar) gehabt hätte. Muss wohl noch geduldiger werden.

Der Meister der Lehren wäre auch ganz nett, aber dann hab ich ja für gar nichts mehr Zeit. Will ja auch mal was anderes außer WoW spielen.

Welchen Titel ich besonders schwer fand? Eigentlich bis jetzt "Matrone", der mir noch fehlt, wegen der blöden PVP-Erfolge in dem Titel. Mir graust es jetzt schon wieder vor dem Turm im Alteractal. Der Winterhauchengel war ein bisschen nervtötend, aber doch recht leicht zu packen mit dem PVP-Erfolg.

Schwer wars nicht, aber eine absolute Glückssache. Der Schlotternachts-Erfolg. Gruselhelm beim Reiter gewonnen und Gruselkürbis am letzten Tag noch beim Reiter bekommen. Das war echt knapp.

Mein erster Titel war "Gefreite" aus der Classic PVP Zeit. Höher bin ich nie gekommen (hatte auch keine Lust dazu). Mein neuester Titel ist der Winterhauchengel.


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das ganze spiel ist beschäftigungstherapie O.o


Haben Spiele und/oder Hobbys so an sich, in meiner Welt zumindest ... was er für ein Problem damit hat wissen wohl nur die Vögel die ihm durch den Kopf sausen.

MfG


----------



## Raveless (19. Januar 2010)

PvE Titel:
- Starcaller
- The Undying
- of the Nightfall
- Twilight Vanquisher
- Champion of the Frozen Wastes
_- The Patient_
_- Jenkins_


Reputation Titel:
- Bloodsail Admiral
- the Argentchampion
- of Orgrimmar
- of Sen'Jin
- of Undercity


World Events:
- The Noble
- Matron


PvP Titel:
- Vanquisher
- Challenger


----------



## Schorsche2407 (19. Januar 2010)

Mein erster mit meinem jetzigen Main war Held der eisigen Welten, über die Standardtitel wie Jenkins und co. Hab ich noch den Himmelsverteidiger...
Beim anub hero25er war ich leider ned da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und yogg +0 leider auch ned....


----------



## Rygel (19. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Skarabäusfürst wurde jeder, der innerhalb von 6 Stunden (konnten auch 8 sein) nach Öffnung der Tore seine Quest abgab. Also den Gong nochmal schlug. Ich glaub auf Ulduar waren das so 300.


wie schade. ich dachte dies wäre wirklich mal ein einzigartiger titel für den gong-klopfer. (es waren übrigens lt. wow-europe 10 stunden).
wenn man also einen spieler in der open world auf einer quiraj-drohe reiten sieht DANN ist es der mächtige gong-schläger, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## SeToY (19. Januar 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Erarbeite momentan: Die Königsmöderin



Wo gibt's den denn?


----------



## Yatas (19. Januar 2010)

Hand von A'dal und der Geduldige.

Mein erster Titel war Hand von A'dal

Der schwerste Titel war auch Hand von A'dal ^^


----------



## Zweitesich (19. Januar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich beim Zirkel noch Neutral (Expedition kurz vor Ehrfürchtig) und das dauert wohl sehr lang beim Zirkel.



Von Anfang friendly bis Ende exalted 2 Einheiten a jeweils.. puh, 3,5 stunden jeweils müssten es gewesen sein, maximal.
Die meisten Quests eben gemacht, ein paar hab ich allerdings ausgelassen weil ich keine Lust drauf hatte, und dann diese wiederholbaren Quests.
Wenn du nicht rauskriegst welche ich meine, schreib mich an, dann streng ich mein köpfchen an^^


----------



## Natar (19. Januar 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> wie schade. ich dachte dies wäre wirklich mal ein einzigartiger titel für den gong-klopfer. (es waren übrigens lt. wow-europe 10 stunden).
> wenn man also einen spieler in der open world auf einer quiraj-drohe reiten sieht DANN ist es der mächtige gong-schläger, ja
> 
> 
> ...



also bei den alten realms war meistens wirklich nur 1 gong schläger pro server dabei, weil die q-reihe dermassen aufwändig war
und ja, jene mit schwarzen quiraj dronen waren die ersten auf dem entsprechenden server


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. Januar 2010)

Hier mal eine Aufstellung der Titel, die ich mit meinen beiden Chars habe, die regelmäßig gespielt werden:

- Champion der Naaru
- der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Jenkins
- Botschafter
- der Entdecker
- von Sturmwind
- von Eisenschmiede
- von Gnomeregan
- von Darnassus
- von Exodar
- Kreuzfahrer
- Held der eisigen Weiten
- der Titel von den Schlotternächten (im Moment keine Ahnung, wie der heißt ^^)
- Argentumchampion
- der Geduldige

Das sind alle, die mir spontan einfallen. Kann sein, dass der eine oder andere noch fehlt. Am einfachsten war "der Geduldige" zu bekommen. Schwer fande ich von den Titeln eigentlich garkeinen, aber Kreuzfahrer hat mich ein wenig aufgeregt, jeden Tag die selben scheiß Quests zu machen und dann noch den ganzen Ruf für die Hauptstädte der Allianz zu farmen ^^ . Als nächstes will ich wohl erstmal Chefkoch sammeln. Wird zwar auch noch ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, aber vom Schwierigkeitsgrad isser auch net so sehr schwer ^^ .


----------



## TheDoggy (19. Januar 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Wo gibt's den denn?


Gibts für Lich King-Kill imo.

Und bei uns aufm Realm hab ich aber schon 2-3 Leute mit den schwarzen Drohnen gesehen. o_O"


----------



## The-Quila (19. Januar 2010)

atm lauf ich mit "diplomat", "der unermüdliche" oder "feldwebel" rum. in arbeit sind "meister der lehren" (nurnoch 140 quests in kalimdor) und "der ehrfurchtgebietende" (39/40 fraktionen ehrfürchtig. vermutlich wird nr 40 äschernes verdikt. vielleicht aber hydraxianer; oder - wenns den geht - die versteckte fraktion "Allianz", also die hauptstadt-überfraktion) 

meine restlichen titel zähl ich nicht auf, das wär zuviel arbeit. sind um die 20 glaub ich.


----------



## ofnadown (19. Januar 2010)

der beste titel ist immer noch hand von ad´al, da wußte mann was mann tun mußte dafür. so ist meister der lehren auch nicht schlecht, aber sehr sehr zäh zu holen


----------



## Cloudsbrother (19. Januar 2010)

Also alle meine Tietel zähl ich jetzt nicht auf. Sind schon n satz zusammen gekommen.
Wiklich schwer war keiner zu kriegen.

Mein derzeitiger und auch lieblings Titel ist "Kreuzfahrer" mit meinen Krieger.

Und arbeiten tu ich schon seid einer ganzenweile mal mehr und mal weniger an "Meister der Lehren"


----------



## Majokat (19. Januar 2010)

-Kreuzfahrer
- von Eisenschmiede
- von Sturmwind
- von Darnassus
- von die Exodar
- Zwielichtbezwinger
- der Geduldige
- der Entdecker
- Champion der Naaru
- Hand von A'dal
- Chefkoch
- Flammenwächter
- Winterhauchengel
- Nachtschrecken
- Liebesgott
- Braumeister
- Pilger

______________________

Das sind so die Besten von meinen 2 80ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit hab ich mit meinem Druiden 'Zwielichtbezwinger' und mit meinem Jäger 'Kreuzfahrer' aktiv


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Der Threadtitel sagt ja schon alles.
> 
> ...



1. Viel zu viele.
2. Erster: Jenkins, Letzter: Winterhauchengel
3. Schwer: Nachtherr/in Leicht: Zwielichtbezwinger/in
4. ... die Wahnsinnige


----------



## SkyMarshal (19. Januar 2010)

Nur die, die mir wirklich etwas wert sind;

Champion der Naaru, Hand von A´dal, Obsidianvernichter, Magiesuchender, Unsterblicher, Sternenrufer, Astralwandler und Oberster Kreuzfahrer.
Wobei ich mich immer nicht entscheiden kann was ich einblende. Wechsle häufig zwischen Hand von A´dal; Obsidianvernichter; Magiesuchender und Unsterblicher.


----------



## helado (19. Januar 2010)

Der Wahnsinnige...


















(hätte ich gern... NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (19. Januar 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Renne seit ich ihn habe (und das ist lange) mit meinen ersten Titel (Champion der Naruu) rum, finde der is sau schwer zubekommen, da er nicht mehr zu bekommen ist^^ Ich schreib nachher mal alle meine Titel auf



der war kinderleicht zu bekommen T4 Content ~ 

Hand von Adal war da viel schwerer.


Renne atm mit Argent Champion rum weils zu meinem EQ passt (T9.5 PDK25 - Crusaders Tabard). Aber hab ja bald mein "the Exalted"


----------



## _delarus_ (19. Januar 2010)

Kampfmeister/ Feldkommandant


----------



## Tureon (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab glaub 32 titel und mehr der einzigste der mir gefällt ist halt einfach *FELDMARSCHALL*, das waren gute 6 monate harte arbeit.

das ist wenigstens noch ein titel den keiner mehr bekommen kann und trennt halt die classic gamer vom rest ab.


----------



## ZarDocKs (19. Januar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Der Threadtitel sagt ja schon alles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulthras (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm.. hab ganz schön viele Titel:

-Botschafter
-Braumeister
-Chefkoch
-Flammenwächter
-Held der eisigen Weiten
-Jenkins
-Kreuzfahrer
-Landsknecht
-Liebesgott
-Meister der Lehren
-Nachtschrecken
-Patron
-Winterhauchengel
-der Argentumchampion
-der Entdecker
-der Geduldige
-der Noble
-der Pilger
-der Unermüdliche
-von Darnassus
-von Eisenschmiede
-von Gnomeregan
-von Sturmwind
-von der Exodar


Naja der neueste Titel ist eigentlich der Geduldige, davor hatte ich aber den Meister der Lehren und das ist der, den ich mir auch anzeigen lasse, da ich auch finde, dass dieser mit dem größten Aufwand verbunden war und am einzigartigsten ist.Naja der erste war der Landsknecht, mein alter PvP-Rang halt Und erarbeiten tu ich mir gerade die, die mir noch fehlen xD ALso kein festes Ziel.


----------



## Nekrataal (19. Januar 2010)

Also mein Aktueller Titel ist...

*Schrecken der Meere*

Diesen einen seltenen Fisch, der hat mich fast zur verzweiflung gebracht...Aber finde den Titel sehr genial ;-)


----------



## biemi (19. Januar 2010)

Nachtherr <3
Jenkins, der Geduldige und den ganzen anderen üblichen kram den jeder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab zur zeit nur Astralwandler eingeblendet... bin einfach zu faul für "Farm Tietel" wie chefkoch oder meister der lehren.


----------



## Fäntom1 (19. Januar 2010)

Hm..hab noch net so viele titel..

..Botschafter, Diplomat, Braumeister, Winterhauchengel, Liebesgott, Flammenwächter, Matrone, Ältester, die Noble, die Pilgerin, die Geduldige, Nachtherr, Zwielichbezwingerin, die Unverwüstliche, die Unsterbliche, von Darnassus, von Eisenschmiede, von Sturmwind, von der Exodar, von Gnomeregan, Kreuzfahrer, die Entdeckerin, Wächterin des Cenarius, Jenkins, Champion der Naaru, Hand von Adal, Held der eisigen Weiten und Sternenrufer.

Zur zeit habe ich Sternenrufer angezeigt, weil ich finde das das ganz gut zu nem Mondkin passt =)

mfg


----------



## Mandalore (19. Januar 2010)

Hand von Adal...... der Einzige wirkliche Titel mit Wert.


----------



## benbaehm (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch 'waffenträger' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Priesterin hat alle Welterfolgstitel + Zwielichtbezwingerin + Geduldige + Entdeckerin und Heldin der eisigen Weiten ( bin ich besonders Stolz drauf, weil ich den Titel Ende Februar erhalten hab, was auf meinem Server schon ne Leistung war xD )

im Moment arbeite ich am Diplomat


----------



## Lindhberg (19. Januar 2010)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Hand von Adal...... der Einzige wirkliche Titel mit Wert.



kommt darauf an wann man ihn gemacht hat......... ein gildenkollege hat ihn auf lvl 80 (damals t 7,5 gear) im mai 09 gemacht weil er die quest noch im log hatte.........


----------



## Arsos (19. Januar 2010)

Omg....so viele Titel. 

Also mein liebster: Der Wahnsinnige

insgesamt hab ich 37 Stück

-Blutsegeladmiral
-Botschafter
-Braumeister
-Chamion der Naaru
-Chefkoch
-Diplomat
-Eroberer von Ulduar
-Flammenwächter
-Hand von Adal
-Hauptmann
-Held der eisigen Weiten
-Jenkins
-Kreuzfahrer
-Liebesgott
-Meister der Lehren
-Nachtherr
-Nachtschrecken
-Patron
-Schrecken der Meere
-Winterhauchengel
-Wächter des Cenarius
-Zwielichtbezwinger
-der Argentumchampion
-der Ehrfurchtsgebietende
-der Entdecker
-der Geduldige
-der Noble
-der Pilger
-der Unermüdliche
-der Wahnsinnige
-von Darnassus
-von Eisenschmiede
-von Gnomeregan
-von Sturmwind
-von der Exodar
-von der zerschmetterten Sonne
- Ältester


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (19. Januar 2010)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> ich habe den Titel "Frostchampion von der Eiskronenzitadelle" und "1000 mal gewiped und nichts ist passiert"
> 
> Grüsse



?? Frostchampion von der Eiskronenzitadelle ?? Wo gibts den Titel ??


----------



## Alphatier5983 (19. Januar 2010)

< Meine ganzen Titel:

Blutsegeladmiral
Botschafter
Braumeister
Chefkoch
Diplomat
Jenkins
Kampfmeister
Kreuzfahrer
Nachtschrecken
Vollstrecker
Winterhauchengel
Wächter des Cenarius
Argentumchampion
Entdecker
von Darnassus
von Eisenschmiede
von Gnomeregan
von Sturmwind
von Exodar
von der zerschmetterten Sonne

< Welcher mein erster und letzter war...keine ahnung: Weiß nur das ich unbedingt "Vollstrecker" und "Kampfmeister" haben wollte ^^

< erarbeiten tu ich mir grad "der Unermüdliche" und "von der Allianz"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torostrus (19. Januar 2010)

Champion der Naruu


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Bin jetzt ehrlichgesagt auch zu faul alle aufzuzählen.

Aber mein Lieblingstitel ist noch immer "von Sen'Jin".

Ja, ich bin stolz ein Troll zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## TheDoggy (19. Januar 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> ?? Frostchampion von der Eiskronenzitadelle ?? Wo gibts den Titel ??


Glaub das sollte witzig sein, mehr nicht.


----------



## Aznaj (19. Januar 2010)

meiner wird glaub ich immer Hand von A'dal bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (19. Januar 2010)

Zu Festen trag ich gewöhnlich den passenden Titel.

Normalerweise läuft mein Main als 'der Unermüdliche' (3000 Quests) rum.

Wenn große Kochaufträge ("mach mir mal 500 pikante Deviat Supreme") anstehen wird Kochmütze aufgesetzt (schon allein wegen Kochtempo) und Chefkoch als Titel gewählt.

Meine sonstigen Chars haben sowieso kaum mehr als einen Titel, normalweise den 'von XYZHauptstadt' vom Turnier, und mein Druide noch 'die Geduldige' weil man als Heiler so schnell die 50 Leute für den Erfolg zusammen hat.

Nächstes Ziel (auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt aktiv dran arbeite) ist natürlich Meister der Lehren für meinen Main... aber wer weiß ob ich je die Motivation finde das vor Cataclysm fertig zu machen (fehlen nurnoch ~150 Kalimdor/~100 Königreiche)

Die Raidtitel sind für mich unerreichbar und somit uninteressant, das gleiche gilt für PvP-Titel.


----------



## Ischozar (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab (auf zwei verschiedenen chars)

Ältester, Liebesgott, Merrymaker (der Weihnachtstitel, kA wie der heißt auf deutsch), Kreuzfahrer, von Orgrimmar, Sen'jin, Silbermond, Unterstadt und Donnerfels, der geduldige. 

Ich glaube das wars auch schon, ich bin kein sonderlich großer Erfolgsjäger.

Am einfachsten fand ich mit Abstand "der geduldige", an zweiter Stelle "von (eigene Hauptstadt)".
Am liebsten mag ich den Titel Ältester.
Am liebsten hätte ich den Titel "der Wahnsinnige". Schade, dass der so schwer zu bekommen ist, die Mühe werde ich mir niemals machen.


----------



## Arsos (19. Januar 2010)

So schlimm ist das mit dem Wahnsinnigen gar nicht. Muss man halt gut planen (und bereit sein, etwas Gold zu investieren). Dann ist das Thema flott erledigt


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. Januar 2010)

späher


----------



## Rukhar (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin der Meister der Lehren und der hat auch ganz schon geduld erfordert=) Ausser vielleicht "Der Wahnsinnige find ich ist das der am längsten dauernde titel


----------



## minosha (19. Januar 2010)

Hmmm....

ich hab den Unermüdlichen, den Pilger, den Entdecker,  Botschafter, Argentumchampion, Flammenbewahrer und schlachtrufer.

Im Moment trage ich den Unermüdlichen


----------



## Irgen (19. Januar 2010)

Ok dann rede ich mal mit:

Ich hab eigentlich nur von Sturmwind. Mein 60er (den ich nich mehr spiele) hat noch Gefreiter bis Landsknecht. Leicht war natürlich Gefreiter. Im Moment mach ich Botschafter der Allianz(alle Ally Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig)


----------



## BlueMode (19. Januar 2010)

Grossmarschall schade das ich meinen krieger nicht mehr spiele <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu muss man nat. sagen das das früher nicht mein account war sondern der meines onkels(nein er war nicht arbeitslos hatte nur wegen einer rückenverletzung ne meeeeenge Zeit) =P

ich persönlich lauf ohne Titel rum das fällt imom mehr auf ich glau ich hab auch nur 3... jenkins blutsegeladmiral und noch irgendsoein unnötigen...
das liegt glaub am meisten daran das mir erfolge (wenns nicht grade um realmfirsts oä. geht) verdammt egal sind


----------



## Vrost (19. Januar 2010)

Mit Druide aktuell getragen "Meister der Lehren"...+ Jenkins, Botschafter, Liebesgott, Nobler, Ältester, Entdecker, Unermüdlich, Chefkoch, Liebesgott, Argentumchampion, Wächter des Cenarius, Winterhauchengel...denke, das waren alle...


----------



## khain22 (19. Januar 2010)

also @ dem threadersteller nachtherr ist kinderliecht des im 25er auch inzwischen das war vlt anfangs schwer 
aber versuch du mal arenameister zu werden alle arena erfolge das ist wirklich schwer oder triumphator viel spaß sowas ist schwer nichts gegen dich^^


----------



## Torhall (19. Januar 2010)

"Ritter der Allianz"
Mein einziger und liebster Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nooblike (19. Januar 2010)

Kampfmeister trag ich und gefällt mir persöhnlich sehr gut . Wenige haben ihn und wirkt sehr ausdruckstark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (19. Januar 2010)

ja mein alter Pvp Titel "steingardist"... hob di lüb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (19. Januar 2010)

mhm...mit meim hexer war der erste titel die entdeckerin...es folgten dann die welterfolgstitel und jenkins und bla...

akutell heißt meine hexe von silbermond....mein shadow und mein dk nennen sich winterhauchengel, weils so schön passt xD

mit dem priester erarbeite ich den königsmörder, mim dk den meister der lehren un mim hexer den ehrfurchtsgebietende


----------



## Gentor007 (19. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Dk hab ich Botschafter, Braumeister, Held der eisigen Weiten, Jenkins, Kreuzfahrer, Nachtschrecken, Zwielichtbezwinger, der Argentumchampion, der Entdecker, der Geduldige, von Sturmwind, von Eisenschmiede, von der Exodar, von Gnomeregan und von Darnassus.
Mein aktiver Titel ist Zwielichtbezwinger, weils einfach sau schwer war, den zu bekommen, und ich da dann auch mal angeben kann xD.
Der leichteste war wohl Jenkins, den ich allein gemacht habe, und der Geduldige, von dem ich gar nicht bewusst habe, dass es ihn gibt, bis ich ihn dann hatte xD. Der schwerste war, wie schon erwähnt, Zwielichtbezwinger.
Momentan sitze ich an Königsmörder... Mal gucken, wie lang es dauert, bis ihn das erste Mal liegen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (19. Januar 2010)

Feldkommandant


----------



## Spliffmaster (19. Januar 2010)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Hand von Adal...... der Einzige wirkliche Titel mit Wert.




/sign <3



Meine Titel :


Champion der Naaru
Hand von A´dal


Alle Weltereigniss Titel

Braumeister , Ältester und sowas halt

Champion von Ulduar
Sternenrufer
der Unverwüstliche
Botschafter
Argentumchampion

die ganzen Turnierdaily Titel ( Allianz )

und neu in der Sammlung

vom Äschernen Verdikt


----------



## Gerti (19. Januar 2010)

Corporal war der erste.

Nennenswert sind eigentlich nur Hand of A'dal, Champion of the Naaru und Starcaller. Rest sind so 0815 dinger wie Sath3d oder die vom Tunier.


----------



## Cicer (19. Januar 2010)

Hm tragen tu ich den "_*Schrecken der Meere*_", Alle Angelerfolge Erfolg, bekommen nur 104 Leute pro jahr auf einem Server :>
Sonst hab ich noch:
Kreuzfahrer
von Sturmwind
von Eisenschmiede
von der Exodar
von Darnassus
von Gnomeregan
Pilger
NAchtschrecken
Nachtherr
Winterhauchengel
Zwielichtbezwinger
Braumeister
Botschafter
Chefkoch
Diplomat
Held der eisigen Weiten
Der ArgentumChampion
Entdecker
Der Geduldige
Bald: vom Äschernen verdikt
Yoah das wars auch schon


----------



## Powerflower (19. Januar 2010)

hmm... ich habe der noble( als schurke xD) ,Flammenwächter, Braumeister, Von Sturmwind und noch ein paar mehr... aber mein liebster ist eindeutig Wächter des Cenarius.
als nächstes arbeite ich am titel Ältester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schwer fand ich davon bisher keinen


----------



## Darth Daniel (19. Januar 2010)

Battlemaster
Hand von Adaal


----------



## timinatorxx (19. Januar 2010)

1.Titel : Scarab Lord ....sonst no need auf andere


----------



## Sèv! (19. Januar 2010)

Also meine Titel sind:
Winterhauchengel
Nachtherr
Nachtschrecken
Braumeister
Jenkins
der Geduldige
Held der eisigen Weiten
von der Zerschmetterten Sonne

Nächste Woche Sternenrufer!

Am einfachsten fand ich hier Jenkins
Am schwersten von der Zerschmetterten Sonne,da es viel
Zeit gekostet hat zu 70er Zeiten dort Ehrfürchtig zu werden
Und besonders 1000 Gold zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE Wo bitteschön ist Nachtherr schwer?
Mit einer Random Gruppe noch bevor Pdk rauskam gelegt (Und wir waren nicht die Ulduar Hardmode raider ^^)

Jetzt mit Icc und Pdok Equip mit der Gilde in ca. 50 Sekunden gelegt,zu einfach ^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ~29Titel..
Alle Weltevent-Titel, Kreuzfahrer, Champion von Ulduar, Gefreiter, Nachtherr, Zwielichtbezwinger, Jenkins und noch ein paar andere..

Mein erster Titel war Gefreiter und mein letzter Champion von Ulduar..
Sehr leicht fand ich Jenkins .. und besonders schwer... Champion von Ulduar.. die S3D Titel sind eher n Witz gewesen.
Im Moment arbeitet mein Raid an Algalon für Sternenrufer

Auf Englisch klingen die viel besser als auf Deutsch x.x


----------



## Tan (19. Januar 2010)

Haha..... the Insane..... nein verarscht, ganz so "insane" bin ich nun doch nicht. Aber wers veruschen will: http://www.wowwiki.com/The_Insane

Viel Spaß mit 60h playtime für einen (!) Titel.... da kommt man sich glaub ich wie in classic vor (zu lang her, dass ich des bewerten kann)... das is einfach nur krank...

b2t: mein Lieblingstitel ist mit meinem Hunter Sergeant Major....


----------



## Holy Light (19. Januar 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral , Botschafter , Held der eisigen Weiten , Braumeister , Jenkins , Kreuzfahrer , Nachtschrecken, Winterhauchengel , Argentumchampion , Der Entdecker , Der Geduldige , Von Donnerfels , Von Sen'jin , Von Orgrimma , Von Unterstadt , Von Silbermond , Von der Zerschmetterten Sonne

arbeite acktuell am schrecken der Meere und trage Von der Zerschmetterten sonne


----------



## Yeyewata (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur einen, aber nen großen.

Sturmreiterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ich verdammt stolz bin.

Ein Titel aus alten Tagen.

Die neuen Titel intressieren mich irgendwie garnicht hinterher zu jagen. *g*


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Botschafter
Braumeister
Champion der Naaru
Chefkoch
Diplomat
Flammenwächter
Held der eisigen Weiten
Jenkins
Kreuzfahrer
Liebesgott
Meister der Lehren
Nachtschrecken
Patron
Winterhauchengel
Wächter des Cenarius
Der Argentumchampion
Der Ehrfurchtgebietende
Der Entdecker
Der Geduldige
Der Noble
Der Pilger
Der Unermüdliche
Von Darnassus
Von Eisenschmiede
Von Gnomeregan
Von der Exodar
Von Sturmwind
Von der Zerschmetterten Sonne
Ältester


----------



## linkin85 (19. Januar 2010)

the Insane 
war nervig ohne ende hat ewig gedauert aber dafür hat ihn auch nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab so einige. Mein erster war Champion der Naaru und dann Hand von A'dal. Wobei ich Champion der Naaru noch vor 3.0 erreicht habe. Bei Hand von A'dal hats leider nur für den Kael'thas Kill gereicht Vashj erst nachdem Patch. Hab dann noch Jenkins, Held der eisigen Weiten, Entdecker, von Orgrimmar, Unterstadt, Sen'jin, Silbermond und Donnerfels, Kreuzfahrer, Nachtschrecken, Winterhauchengel, Pilger, Botschafter und von der zerschmetterten Sonne.

Meistens laufe ich mit Champion der Naaru oder Hand von A'dal herum, da den heutzutage fast niemand mehr trägt. Vor allem auf Champion der Naaru bin ich stolz war ja auch mein Erster. Mein nächstes Ziel ist der Königsmörder. (Arthas im 10er ICC umhauen)


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. Januar 2010)

moin!

Meine Dosenheilerin trägt den titel die Geduldige, was sehr gut passt.


Und ich habe noch Fußknecht mit einem alten, alten char, Gnom grad mal lvl 20


----------



## WeRkO (19. Januar 2010)

Alle Titel zähl ich nun nicht auf, werden mir zu viele. Habe aber seit ich in Bc den Titel bekommen habe "Champion der Naaru" hinter meinem Namen stehn. War btw auch mein erster Titel mit dem Char.


----------



## X-Man (19. Januar 2010)

Grand Crusader, den kriegt man für den insanity erfolg als erster des realms (anub im hm mit 50 tries left).
hätte gerne caelestial defender und death's demise zu ulduar zeiten (yogg + 0 bzw. algalon als erster des realms), da diese erfolge zu ihrer zeit schwerer waren als anub zu seiner zeit.
aber die zeit war leider zu knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wongaar (19. Januar 2010)

"Klinge der Horde"

Mein liebster Titel und für den hab ich auch am meisten leisten müssen, da nur nebenher am Abend nach der Maloche zocken usw.

Sonstige Titel sind Müll und uninteressant, kann jeder erreichen wenn er will.

Schade ist nur, das die alten PvP Titel ja bald nix mehr wert sind, wenn Hinz und Kunz sie für Arena oder sonstige Punkte kaufen können........


----------



## Salflur (19. Januar 2010)

Mein härtester und letzter TiteL : .. der Unermüdliche  (3000q) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin so stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG  Sal


----------



## astue (19. Januar 2010)

dann will ich auch mal ein bissel angeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Botschafter
Braumeister
Chefkoch
Jenkins
Kreuzfahrer
Meister der Lehren  
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchengel
der Argentumchampion
der Entdecker
der Geduldige
der Noble
der Pilger
der Unermüdliche
von Darnassus
von Eisenschmiede
von Gnomeregan
von Sturmwind
von der Exodar

Anzeigen lasse ich mir natürlich: Meister der Lehren!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

momentan farme ich ruf bei den BC Fraktionen. Weiss nicht, ob das auch mal ein Titel wird...


Grüße,
astue


----------



## Karius (19. Januar 2010)

Der einzige Titel den ich voller Stolz trage ist "Fußknecht".

Wenn ihr mal in einer Progress Raidgilde seid, dann ist das der absolut geilste Titel, den hat da nämlich mit Sicherheit keiner. Besonders schön aber finde ich ihn da ich Gnom bin, das gibt dem ganzen noch eine ganz andere Bedeutung, da man ja bekanntermaßen immer auf Augenhöhe mit den Kniescheiben der anderen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quasi der Knecht zu Euren Füssen. 
Bei uns rangierte ich meist unter: Fussknecht, Wadlbeisser oder, was ich nur sehr ungerne hörte, als Gnomeball. 
Fizz Instantpyro zwischen die Augen... 

Fussball gespielt wird nicht mit Gnomen!!!! 
Höchstens mit den Köpfen derer die es mal wieder nicht geschafft haben, aus den lustigen Sachen auf dem Boden zu gehen und den Rest des Bossfights aus einer etwas entspannteren Zuschauerperspektive beobachten dürfen. 

Auch wenn ich mich nie mit Titeln anfreunden konnte, den hab ich irgendwie lieb gewonnen. ^^

P.S. Das schlimmste finde ich ja den Titel "Jenkins". Einhellige Meinung ist ja, das den Titel wirklich jeder Depp hat. 
Was sagt das jetzt über Euch aus, wenn ihr ihn tragt.... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandalore (19. Januar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> kommt darauf an wann man ihn gemacht hat......... ein gildenkollege hat ihn auf lvl 80 (damals t 7,5 gear) im mai 09 gemacht weil er die quest noch im log hatte.........



Naja aber die meisten haben ihn noch richtig gemacht (Vor 3.0) Wobei ich ihn noch vor 2.4 gemacht hab also mit dafür vorgesehenen Gear (T4/5). 
Hat jedenfalls deutlich mehr Wert als ...of the Nightfall und Twilight Vanquisher


----------



## Astartes86 (19. Januar 2010)

Seit Einführung der Titel und bis Cataclysm

"Feldmarschall", ab Cataclysm wirds wahrscheinlich

"von der Allianz"... oder "Patron"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ein Champion der Naaru, nichts anderes.


----------



## Kleenex. (19. Januar 2010)

Himmelsverteidiger, Astralwandler, Sternenrufer, die Geduldige und die Standartsachen halt...

Mein letzter Titel war halt Himmelsverteidiger + Astralwandler, relativ schwierig.
Atm. arbeite ich an "vom äschernen Verdikt".


----------



## Deathflower (19. Januar 2010)

man nennt mich -> Deathflower , der Magiesuchende 


meiner meinung nach der beste titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karpos89 (19. Januar 2010)

Botschafter
Braumeister
Flammenbewahrer
Grunzer
Held der eisigen Weiten
Jenkins
Kreutfahrer
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchsengel
der Geduldige
der Noble 
der Pilger
von Donnerfels
von Orgrimmar
von Sen'jin
von Silbermond
von Unterstadt
von der Zerschmetterten Sonne

Wirklich schwer war da keiner...ein paar nur etwas zeitaufwändig.

Grunzer find ich cool, da er aus alten Zeiten stammt und man ihn nicht mehr bekommen kann (auch wenns nur ein sehr niedriger Rang wahr). War logischerweise auch mein erster.

Aber derzeit trag ich als Troll natürlich ... von Sen'jin

und momentan erspiele ich mir ... der Unermüdliche, ... Meister der Lehren und nebenzu noch ... der Entdecker

danach kommen natürlich noch einige mehr, aber eins nach dem anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yeyewata (19. Januar 2010)

Wongaar schrieb:


> "Klinge der Horde"
> 
> Mein liebster Titel und für den hab ich auch am meisten leisten müssen, da nur nebenher am Abend nach der Maloche zocken usw.
> 
> ...





Ganz meiner Meinung.


----------



## Murgad (19. Januar 2010)

Meine liebslings titel sind Braumeister und Blutsegeladmiral zwischen den beiden wechsel ich immer hin und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Januar 2010)

Held der eisigen Weiten ( vor 28 min bekommen^^ )
Jenkins
Botschafter
Von Silbermond
Von der Zerschmetterten Sonneder
der Geduldige


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. Januar 2010)

Für mich gibt es nur zwei relevante Titel:


Oberster Kriegsfürst oder Der Unermüdliche, je nachdem auf was ich gerade Lust habe.


----------



## Legelion (19. Januar 2010)

Als leidenschaftlicher Eventverweigerer^^ halten sich die Titel bei mir durchaus in Grenzen und die meisten habe ich eher zufällig bekommen. Nehme ich mal meine 3 80er zusammen, dann komme ich auf folgendes Ergebnis an Titeln:

3x xxx von Darnassus, Sturmwind, usw. also Kreuzfahrer^^, Der Entdecker, 3x Der/Die Geduldige, 2x Botschafterin & Jenkins

Am meisten Arebeitsaufwand hatte ich da nur bei dem Entdecker, weil es echt einiges an Zeit braucht, bis man auch die hintersten Ecken der alten Welt entdeckt hat^^.

Verwenden darf bei mir jeder nen anderen. Jäger ist Kreuzfahrer, Baum ist Geduldige und DK ist Botschafter.

Da der vierte demnächst auch 80 wird, bin ich da noch am überlegen^^.


----------



## Legendary (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Lieblingstitel mit Abstand "Nachtherrin" 

Der ist einfach nur geil :>

Ansonsten hab ich noch:

Nachtschrecken
Jenkins
Botschafterin
Entdeckerin
Heldin der eisigen Weiten


----------



## Salaçar (19. Januar 2010)

der Entdecker
Held der eisigen Weiten
Botschafter
Argentumchampion
Winterhauchengel
der Pilger
Nachtschrecken
Braumeister
Flammenwächter
Kreuzfahrer (dazu von Sturmwind, Darnassus, Eisenschmiede, Gnomeregan und der Exodar)
Blutsegeladmiral
Nachtherr
Jenkins


Meistens renn ich als Nachtherr rum.


----------



## stefscot (19. Januar 2010)

Huhu, find das mal ein lustiger Thread

Meine sind:

Blutsegeladmiral
Botschafter
Braumeister
Champion der Naaru
Chefkoch
Diplomat
Flammenwächter
Hand von A'dal (Favorit)
Held der eisigen Weiten
Jenkins
Kreuzfahrer
Liebesgott
Meister der Lehren
Nachtherr
Nachtschrecken
Patron
Winterhauchengel
Wächter des Cenarius
Zwielichtsbezwinger
der Argentumchampion
der Entdecker 
der Geduldige
der Noble
der Pilger
der Unermüdliche
von Darnassus
von Eisenschmiede
von Gnomeregan
von Sturmwind
von Exodar
von zerschmetternde Sonne
Ältester

ne ganze Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurzeit bin ich am Wahnsinnigen und die "Unsterblichen" von Ulduar und Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lonelybytes (19. Januar 2010)

nach langer und mühsamer zeit trage ich nun endlich und wohl auch sehr lange " der Wahnsinnige"....^^ 


soulstormer


----------



## Christian3012 (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Titel sind:
der Pilger, Jenkins, der Noble, Nachtherr, Held der Eisigen Weiten, Zwielichtbezwinger, der Geduldige und von Sturmwind

Zwielichtbezwinger gefällt mir am besten, da es mein neuster ist und nicht ganz so einfach zu Erlangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (19. Januar 2010)

bei mir sinds folgende:

von Sen'jin, Orgrimmar, Donnerfels, Silbermond, Unterstadt
Entdecker
Argentumchampion
Jenkins
Kreuzfahrer
und Der Geduldige

habe eigentlich immer 'Kreuzfahrer' an, weil dieser schwersten zu bekommen war.


----------



## Drotan (19. Januar 2010)

Steingardist und das wird auch immer so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (19. Januar 2010)

Chupha schrieb:


> zum Titel Jenkins: meines erachtens nach gabs den noch nicht zu 60er zeiten den ham sie erst mit einführung des Erfolgssystems also kurz vor Wotlk eingeführt



schon mal dran gedacht, das er evtl zu wotlk noch nicht 80 gewesen sein könnte, sondern 60??? denn man kann sich den titel seit wotlk halt auch durchaus schon mit 60 holen...

zum thema, aktuell hab ich botschafter...dann noch die ganzen argentumkramstitel (von... kreuzfahrer), entdecker, winterhauchengel, pilger etc


----------



## darkdriver321 (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich lauf zurzeit mit ''Zwielichtbezwinger'' herum. Der war nit so schwer weil wir eine gute Gruppe hatten. Im zweiten Try lag der im Dreck.

Der letzte Titel den ich bekommen hab, war ''Winterhauchengel'' Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch das Mondfest und das Valentinstagsfest für den Violetten Proto. Der ist zwar hässlich aber 310% ^^

Der am schwersten zu erreichbare Titel, den ich hab ist... naja da gibts keinen schweren, aber ich sag mal ''Blutsegeladmiral'', weil man dafür ein ''paar'' Goblins killen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der am leichtesten zu erreichbare und damit auch mein erster Titel von mir ist ''Jenkins'' oder wars doch ''Entdecker''? ^^

Ich erarbeite mir grad ''Meister der Lehren'', aber ich glaub ich werd den nie haben, weil ich einfach keinen Bock drauf hab ^^

Und der Titel, den ich mir wünschen würde ist ''Der Wahnsinnige'', bin aber viiiel zu faul dazu, ist mir viel zu viel Arbeit. Ich gammel lieber in Dala rum ^^

Naja das wars dann von mir...


----------



## Kopernium (19. Januar 2010)

Feldwebel und der bleibt es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (19. Januar 2010)

(3x) Entdecker
Nachtschrecken 
Winterhauchengel 
(3x) Botschafterin 
(2x) Älteste
Die Noble
Chefköchin
Jenkins
Liebesgöttin
Dieser Titel für 3.000 Quests (der Unermüdliche?)

alles zusammen auf mittlerweile 4 80ern angesammelt, habe jetzt weniger Zeit zum spielen deshalb bin ich biem Turnier noch net so weit^^


----------



## Bader1 (19. Januar 2010)

Braumeister
Flammenbewahrer
Held der eisigen Weiten
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchengel
Zwielichtbezwinger
der Entdecker
der Geduldige
der Noble
der Pilger
von Sen'jin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (19. Januar 2010)

Braumeister
Flammenbewahrer
Held der eisigen Weiten
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchengel
Zwielichtbezwinger
der Entdecker
der Geduldige
der Noble
der Pilger
von Sen'jin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indoras (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm also erster war (wie bei fat allen PvElern die zu BC angefangen haben) Champion der Naruu, dann gings weiter mit Hand von A´dal, das wars dann für BC inzwischen ists einiges geworden, versuch mal meine Wotlk Titel in der richtigen Reinfolge zusammen zu bekommen: Jenkins, Held der eisigen Welten, der Noble, Patron (wollte ne weile den 310er von den Events, hab mich dann aber doch für den aus Ulle entschieden ^^) Nachtherr, von Sturmwind & Darnassus, Herausforderer, Sternenrufer, Zwielichtbezwinger, und jetzt noch Geduldiger (auch wenn der garantiert buggy war, bin praktisch nie mit rnds unterwegs, und hatte ihn sehr sehr schnell).

Getragen wird Hand von A´dal oder Sternenrufer, die anderen eigentlich nie. ^^


----------



## Schnitzi (19. Januar 2010)

Astralwandlerin
Botschafterin
Braumeisterin
Champion der Naaru
Chefköchin
Diplomatin
Flammenwächterin
Hand von A'dal
Heldin der eisigen Weiten
Jenkins
Kreuzfahrerin
Liebesgöttin
Matrone
Nachtherrin
Nachtschrecken
Winterhauchengel
Wächterin des Cenarius
Zwielichtbezwingerin
der Argentumchampion
die Ehrfurchgebietende
die Entdeckerin
die Geduldige
die Noble
die Pilgerin
die Unermüdliche
vom äschernen Verdikt
von Darnassus
von Eisenschmied
von Gnomeregan
von Sturmwind
von Exodar
Älteste

Am liebsten hab ich Astralwandlerin wegen Alga down, ist ein schöner Titel zu nem schönen Fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste war Jenkins, da ich seit dem Erfolgssystem gerne die Punkte mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am leichtesten fand ich eigtl "vom äschernden Verdikt " - Ruf farmen ohne Ende : /

Greetz


----------



## Darequi (19. Januar 2010)

Salve, dann wollen wir doch mal anfangen : 

Nichts , Botschafter, Braumeister, Flammenwächter, Held der eisigen Weiten, Jenkins (mein erster glaub ich) , Kreuzfahrer, Liebesgott, Nachtherr, Nachtschrecken, Patron, Winterhauchengel, Zwielichtbezwinger (inkl. 99 für den Drachen) , der Argentumchampion, der Entdecker, der Geduldige, der Noble, der Pilger, von Darnassus, von Eisenschmiede, von Gnomeregan, von Sturmwind, von der Exodar, Ältester.

hab aber keinen festen, den ich immer drauf lasse, der geht nach Lust


----------



## Pristus (19. Januar 2010)

"Eroberer" trägt mein Schurke grat, kommt von vielen Flaggen holen und Allys metzeln. Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe dann metzelt der Schurke weiter Allys dann kommt er auch noch zu "von der Horde".

"Champion der Naaru" trägt mein Heiler und der wird auch nicht mehr abgelegt. Auf Fragen wo es denn den Titel gäbe, antworte ich einfach : eBay.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (19. Januar 2010)

uff, mal nachdenken ...

zwielichtbezwinger, nachtherr, held der eisigen weiten, von donnerfels, der geduldige & jenkins.

leicht sind die letzten 2, wobei die ruftitel auch nicht sonderlich schwer sind.
wirklich schwer war irgendwie keiner, obsi 3d ist auch keine wirkliche herausforderung mehr.
momentan arbeite ich am "Entdecker" & "vom äschernen Vedikt" so nebenbei mit.


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Januar 2010)

-von Gnomeregan,als Gnom natürlich Ehrensache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-der Geduldige,habs 2 Wochen nach dem ich den hatte erst gemerkt
-Winterhauchengel

und mit meinem Druiden noch:

- der Noble, gemacht mit Level ~40 und ohne Wotlk,das war verdammt viel Arbeit

im Moment arbeite ich,wenn ich grad Lust habe, an:

- Höheres Studium
- Botschafter
- Entdecker
- Held der eisigen Weiten


----------



## TheDoggy (20. Januar 2010)

Höheres Studium ist kein Titel, kriegst nur fettes blaues Pet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (20. Januar 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh net viele aber die sinds mir Wert.
> 
> Challanger (Noob PvP Titel den hat echt jeder-.-, benutz ich nie)
> Champion of the Frozen Wastes...Oh ja mein letzter, und es wird auch der letzte, PvE- Titel (sein) ....
> ...



of the Shattered Sun war von der zerschmetterten Sonne ^^


----------



## wuschel21 (20. Januar 2010)

Also meine Titel sind: Zwielichtbezwinger, Liebesgott, Ältester, Braumeister, Blutsegeladmiral, Jenkins, der Geduldige, Entdecker, der Noble, Held der Eisigen Weiten, der argentum Champion, Flammenwächter, Patron, Ältester, von Gnomregan, Winterhauchengel, Nachtschrecken, Hand von A'dal. 

Am leichtesten fand ich Jenkins
Am Schwersten fand ich Zwielichtbezwinger


----------



## KnightOfBlood (20. Januar 2010)

Alle Weltereignisse, einfache Dinge wie Jenkins, Nachtherr usw. (Ja Nachtherr ist einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mein aktueller Titel ist dennoch Nachtherr, da den nicht so viele haben und der Titel auch relativ gut klingt
Ab und an wechsel ich auch zu Sternrufer/Astralwandler oder Der Unverwüstliche/Der Unsterbliche

VOTE4OLDS!

Champion der Naaru usw. wieder reinpatchen Blizz >_>


----------



## _Flare_ (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Paladin hat trotz der meisten Titel meiner Charakter keinen, mein Tauren-Krieger "der Geduldige" (einfach nur cool der Titel bei ner wilden um sich schlagenden Kuh^^) und mein Todesritter "der Argentumchampion" was ich relativ cool finde bei nem Todesritter ^^ 

Jenkins usw. tragen höchstens meine Twinks ... ^^


----------



## Amarella55 (20. Januar 2010)

Im mom trag ich die Unverwüstliche Ziel is die Unsterbliche.
den rest find ich net so toll hab auch zwielicht mist und so aber is lol


----------



## palabexx (20. Januar 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe ein paar titel (überwiegend von den feiertagsevent) im repertoire, benutze aber keinen davon. ist mir zu gewöhnlich. mein favorit ist der "*schrecken der meere*". klingt super und ist auf jeden fall nicht leicht zu bekommen.
> neulich ist mir tatsächlich unser servereigener *skarabäusfürst* über den weg gelaufen. beim nachgoogeln ist mir dann erst aufgefallen dass das vermutlich der ultimative titel ever ist, oder?
> 
> PS: an der "hand von a'dal" kann man schön die großen raid-poser erkennen, finde ich. die jungs laufen damit sicher auch noch in 5 jahren rum um zu zeigen "ich war mal n geiler raider als es noch T5 gab und bin überhaupt n ganz geiler typ."
> ...



jupp skarabäusfürst geht schon so in die richtung is auch in meiner top3 ;> 

1. Oberster Kriegsfürst (Horde only) im moment auch nicht erspielbar, evt. mit cata wieder
2. Der Ehrfurchtgebietende
3. Skarabäusfürst


----------



## Anastar (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab:
Entdecker, Argentumchampion, Kreuzfahrer, Jenkins, Pilger, Held der Eisigen Weiten, der Geduldige, von Unterstadt, von Silbermond, von Orgrimmar, von Sen'jin, von Donnerfels, Botschafter und Braumeister.

Trag meistens als Pala, der Argentumchampion und der Kreuzfahrer (wenn Äscherne Verdikt auf Ehrfürchtig - wo ich hinterher bin, dann auch den Titel vom Äschernen Verdikt)

Am einfachsten fand ich noch die Titel: der Geduldige und der Entdecker zu erreichen.
Am schwersten, Argentumchampion, Kreuzfahrer und Botschafter.


----------



## Suninho (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab:

"Champion of the Frozen Wastes" und "the Love Fool"

Naja, bin nicht so der Achievement/Pet/Titel/Haustier-Sammler...


----------



## Idiocracy (20. Januar 2010)

Fein, Fein wie hier fleißig gepostet wird. Werde nachher mal einige Fragen stellen. Macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (20. Januar 2010)

Hab nur den Titel Feldherrin / Classic
Bei meinen anderen Chars hab ich keine Titel eingeblendet, weil jeder Hans Wurst mit son Teil rumrennt,bin ich ohne, schon wieder was besonderes.


----------



## Foxfire (20. Januar 2010)

Ach der ganze Kram von Wotlk ist doch viel zu leicht erreichbar, best than ever Hand von Adal und zwar wer ihn gemacht hat bevor Blizzard den Black Temple zum Kinderspielplatz gemacht hat


Hab jetzt auch 16 oder 17 Titel und was solls die meisten waren ein Kinderspiel, ausser den Bc Titeln.

LG
Foxfire


----------



## MuuHn (20. Januar 2010)

Ältester ist natürlich auch noch Wichtig.


----------



## Drymon (20. Januar 2010)

Hm..der erste Titel war: Champignon der Naaru 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Man, war ich Stolz darauf)

Ansonsten so Kleinigkeiten wie: der Geduldige, Nachtherr, von IF, von SW, Patron, Held der eisigen Weiten, Entdecker, usw. usw



Der schwerste (oder eher nervendste) war: Meister der Lehren

und mein Favorit ist: Ältester ...kommt ja auch irgentwie hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (20. Januar 2010)

Foxfire schrieb:


> Ach der ganze Kram von Wotlk ist doch viel zu leicht erreichbar, best than ever Hand von Adal und zwar wer ihn gemacht hat bevor Blizzard den Black Temple zum Kinderspielplatz gemacht hat



Jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt... Musste man für den Titel nicht Kael und Vashj legen? Also was hat der BT-Nerf damit zu tun? Oo
Belehrt mich eines besseren, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Matress (20. Januar 2010)

Megaschlumpf schrieb:


> Nordendbezwinger



wie bekommt man den titel denn? lese ich gerade zum ersten mal

btt :

meine titel sind jenkins, von orgrimmar, von unterstadt, von silbermond, von senjin, von donnerfels, kreuzfahrer, der argentumchampion, der geduldige, der noble, winterhauchengel, der pilger, zwielichtbezwinger & blutsegeladmiral.

im moment trage ich zwielichtbezwinger und bin gerade an sternenrufer, meister der lehren und demnächst der königsmörder dran.

mfg


----------



## Proto41 (20. Januar 2010)

Liebingstitel derzeit aufjedenfall:

Sternenruferin ....

und Die Unverwüstliche.




Gruß


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ... es sind einfach zu viele geworden. Bei knapp 30 Titeln die ich derzeit habe, renn ich schon sehr lange als " Unsterblicher " rum. Gefällt mir als Tank-Druide am besten. Es gibt so viele unnötige Titel, dass die wohl bald dafür auch noch ein Erfolg rausbringen *g*


----------



## Golfyarmani (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch einen Haufen an Titeln, aber am besten gefällt mir: Meister der Lehren das hat noch lange gedauert, bis man auch die letzte Quest am Ars.. der Welt gefunden hat.
Mein Erster war Späher, das ist aber schon Jahre her.


----------



## Flaviia (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nicht viele...Entdeckerin, die Geduldige und Jenkins...war alles (ausser Entdecker) eher Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bekommt man den Geduldigen nun auch schon als kleiner Charakter?


----------



## plattenschurke (20. Januar 2010)

hiho

Einfache Titel hab ich ein paar, die man halt nebenher so einsackt.

Gefallen haben mir früher mal Nachtherr und Zwielichtbezwinger, aber seit alle pdk equip haben sind die nix mehr wert, haben nur mehr Mountfarmstatus :/

Atm is mein Lieblingstitel der Unverwüstliche, weil 2,5h konzentriert raiden gefragt ist, und auch ein bissl Glück, den ein dc kanns zunichte machen.

Mein erster war Held der Eisigen Weiten, hat sich von selber ergeben, und ich hab mich unheimlich gefreut, weil ich da erstmalig entdeckt hab, dass es Titel gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daelgarth (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe glaube ich folgende

Jenkins
der Geduldige
Nachtherr
von Sturmwind
von Darnassus 
Held der eisigen Weiten
Patron
Diplomat
der Argentumchampion

Joa das reicht mir, auf alte Raids für Titel und/oder Mounts hab ich nicht wirklich Bock, Weltereignisse interessieren mich nicht, genauso PvP.

Lief lange als Nachtherr rum, aber das is nix mehr wert und daher bin ich nun wieder titellos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo, also mein Schamane hat den Titel: Der Unverwüstliche und mein Magier: Flammenwächter^^


----------



## Æryu (20. Januar 2010)

Also mit meinem Hunter hab ich folgende Titel: Blutsegeladmiral
 	Jenkins
 	Rottenmeister
 	Nachtherr
 	Zwielichtbezwinger
 	Held der eisigen Weiten
 	Kreuzfahrer
 	von Orgrimmar
 	von Sen Jin
 	von Donnerfels
 	von Silbermond
 	von Unterstadt
 	Botschafter
 	der Argentumchampion
 	Wächter des Cenarius
 	Pilger
 	Winterhauchengel
 	Braumeister
 	Nachtschrecken
 	der Noble
 	Patron
 	Flammenbewahrer

so glaube das waren alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Æryu - Troll Hunter auf Krag'Jin


----------



## Shaitis (20. Januar 2010)

Hiho

Also Titel habe ich auch so einige meist die,die man zwangsläufig bekommt wie zb. von Unterstadt usw, dann wären da noch so sachen wie Argentumchampion,Held der eisigen Weiten,Botschafter,Zwielichtbezwinger,Entdecker usw..

Atm bin ich am Meister der Lehren(man is der langwierig),habe aber enigstens den Unermüdlichen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long Shai


----------



## Esda (20. Januar 2010)

Astralwandler
Held der eisigen Weiten
vom Äschernen Verdikt

öhm... sonst keinen, der mir spontan einfallen würde... ich hab nie die Lust und Geduld gehabt, auch nur einen der Festtagstitel zu holen.

Was ich nicht leiden, kann ist Jenkins. Wenn mir so einer in den RndRaid kommt, schau ich mir den erstmal vorsichtig an. Scheißvoruteile ^^ aber es gibt/gab nicht ohne Grund bei uns die Gilde: <lieber tot als Jenkins>


OT: mir fällt grad auf, dass diese neue Funktion im Armory spinnt; die zeigt mir an, dass ich gestern Mr. Bigglesworth gekillt hab. Das hab ich aber garnicht Oo


----------



## Wahooka (20. Januar 2010)

mein Krieger hat 13 oder 14 Titel, ansonsten haben die anderen 80er nur so 1-3 Titel.

schwer ist eigentlich keiner, aber der Wahnsinnige hat schon was ;o)


----------



## Caudex-destro (20. Januar 2010)

Sternenrufer - der Titel über den ich mich am meißten gefreut habe weil wir endlich Algalon down hatten.
Mir dem Mage "die Unverwüstliche" - hatte egtl der Tank bis zum Algalon kill, aber der Titel hat auch was, auch wenn er net so gut zu nem Magier passt :S

KA wie viele Titel ich im Moment habe, durch die ganzen Eventsachen und das Argentumzeug ist die Liste unüberschaubar geworden.


----------



## Azan99 (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab auch ne ganze menge an titeln angesammelt aber mein favorit bleibt immer noch herold der titanen, der titel is einfach zu geil


----------



## Franzelot (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab etliche, aber ich bleib bei Chefkoch. Ich koche einfach gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Januar 2010)

_*Mit Schamanin*_

- die Unverwüstliche (den hab Ich eigentlich Immer an)
- Nachtschrecken
- die Noble
- Winterhauchengel
- Heldin der eisigen Weiten
- Flammenbewahrer
- die Pilgerin
- Braumeisterin
- Jenkins
- von Donnerfels
- Chefköchin
- Blutsegeladmiral
- der Entdeckerin

Champion der Naaru war ich damals leider eine Woche zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Mit Krieger *_

- Nachtherr
- Braumeister (mein Lieblingstitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Winterhauchengel
- Nachtschrecken
- Held der eisigen Weiten
- der Geduldige ( DER blödeste Titel schlechthin find Ich aus dem einfachen Grund weil man in dem Tool gogo oder ogog liest)
- der Pilger


----------



## Teorlinas (20. Januar 2010)

Oje.
Das sind mittlerweile so viele. Hoffe ich bekomm sie alle hintereinander.

der Pilger, Nachtschrecken, Patron, der Noble, von Ogrimmar, von Donnerfels, von Silbermond, von Sen'jin, von Unterstadt, Kreuzfahrer, der Entdecker, Chefkoch, Jenkins, Botschafter, Argentumchampion, von der zerschmetterten Sonne, Nachtherr, Zwielichtbezwinger, Champion der Naaru, Held der eisigen Weiten, der Geduldige.
Dann hatte ich mal den Herausforderer, der aber nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Ist das normal? Kann man den nur ne Zeit nutzen oder sollte ich da mal nen GM zu Rate ziehen?

Meine liebsten sind Chefkoch, Champion der Naaru und Zwielichtbezwinger.


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch einen Haufen Titel, von denen ich die meisten aber noch nie getragen habe. Manche finde ich auch einfach nicht passend. Ein Hexer mit dem Titel "Winterhauchengel", naja. Meistens schmücke ich meinen Char mit "die Kreuzfahrerin" oder "Nachtschrecken", wobei ich letzteren besonders schick und passend finde.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (20. Januar 2010)

Zwielichtbezwinger, Nachtherr, Held der eisigen Weiten, Argentumchampion, Braumeister, Jenkins, der Geduldige

Grad dabei der Unverwüstliche und Champion von Ulduar zu machen.


----------



## Foxfire (20. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt... Musste man für den Titel nicht Kael und Vashj legen? Also was hat der BT-Nerf damit zu tun? Oo
> Belehrt mich eines besseren, wenn ich falsch liege.




Jo mit dem BT Nerf wurde aber sdf und ssc auch noch mal mit geschäwcht so das es jeder schaffen konnte.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. Januar 2010)

Foxfire schrieb:


> Jo mit dem BT Nerf wurde aber sdf und ssc auch noch mal mit geschäwcht so das es jeder schaffen konnte.



Waren damals nich alle NPCs / Bosse von dem 30% Nerf betroffen ?


----------



## Gotama (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich lauf eigentlich immer mit "Hand of A'dal" rum. Allein das der Titel nimmer zu kriegen is macht ihn für mich so schön reizvoll.

Finds immer noch schade das die ursprünglich für Serverfirst versprochenen Titel nicht (bzw dann als Titel fürs Argentumturnier) implementiert wurden.


----------



## Idiocracy (20. Januar 2010)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> ich habe den Titel "Frostchampion von der Eiskronenzitadelle" und "1000 mal gewiped und nichts ist passiert"



Erster Post, direkt Schwachsinn. Wenn Dich der Thread nicht interessiert, oder Du nichts sinnvolles dazu beizutragen hast - Antworte doch gar nicht erst.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Titel, was soll der Char mit Titeln die sowieso nur auf der Beschäftigungstherapie von Blizzard beruhen. Keine Ahnung ob mein Char überhaupt einen Titel hat.



Same here.



Zweitesich schrieb:


> Von Anfang friendly bis Ende exalted 2 Einheiten a jeweils.. puh, 3,5 stunden jeweils müssten es gewesen sein, maximal.



Also pro Rufstufe 3.5h, versteh ich das richtig? Und was spielst Du? Kamst Du gut durch beim questen? 



Mungamau schrieb:


> 3. Schwer: Nachtherr/in Leicht: Zwielichtbezwinger/in



Du fandest Nachtherr schwerer, wie Zwielichtbezwinger? Auch so ein Pech mit den Gruppen gehabt für Nachtherr?



Tureon schrieb:


> das ist wenigstens noch ein titel den keiner mehr bekommen kann und trennt halt die classic gamer vom rest ab.



Das mag ich gar nicht. Das klingt so, als wären die Classic Gamer was besseres, als die, die erst später eingestiegen sind.



khain22 schrieb:


> also @ dem threadersteller nachtherr ist kinderliecht des im 25er auch





Sèv! schrieb:


> @ TE Wo bitteschön ist Nachtherr schwer?
> Mit einer Random Gruppe noch bevor Pdk rauskam gelegt (Und wir waren nicht die Ulduar Hardmode raider ^^)
> 
> Jetzt mit Icc und Pdok Equip mit der Gilde in ca. 50 Sekunden gelegt,zu einfach ^^



Kinderleicht? Jetzt kein Problem mehr? Also ich hab für Nachtherr drei Anläufe mit drei verschiedenen Gruppen gebraucht und insgesamt bestimmt ein Dutzend Trys. Es kommt doch immer auf das Spielverständnis und das Movement an bei Obsi10/25 3D ... Wenn man während der Flammenwand angewurzelt und wie vom Blitz getroffen stehen bleibt, ist es alles andere als leicht ... Da kannst Du T12 von mir aus Equipped sein und kippst trotzdem aus den Latschen wenn Du Dich nicht bewegst ...



Flaviia schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Geduldigen nun auch schon als kleiner Charakter?



Nein, nur auf Stufe 80 durch HC Instanzen.



Teorlinas schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich mal den Herausforderer, der aber nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Ist das normal? Kann man den nur ne Zeit nutzen oder sollte ich da mal nen GM zu Rate ziehen?



Bei mir war mal für zwei Tage der "Blutsegeladmiral" verschwunden, war dann aber plötzlich wieder da. Hab da keinen GM für kontaktiert.

Fein, Fein ... Weiter so, Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (20. Januar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Uff, Du hast mich grad noch vor einem folgenschweren Fehler bewahrt! Hätte ich das jetzt nicht gelesen hätte ich nicht gemerkt dass Spaß an der Freude gesundheitsgefährdend ist. Danke für diesen Beitrag! Ich werd heut Abend auch analog zu Dir vorm einloggen die Jalousien schließen, das Licht ausmachen und die ganze Zeit vor mich zähnefletschend vor mich hin knurren beim spielen, um jeglichem Spielspaß präventiv entgegenzuwirken!
> 
> Oder... lieber doch nicht, kannst allein den Miesepeter spielen. Ich freu mich derweil an den vielen Möglichkeiten in WoW.^^



Ja Spielspaß, ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, was daran Spaß macht, immer und immer wieder über Monate oder Jahre, die selben Bilder zu schnetzeln um der Spielfigur einen/mehrere Titel zu verpassen oder unbedingt diese oder jenes Ausrüstungsteil zu ergattern. 
Wenn es neue Bilder oder Instanzen sind OK, die spiele ich dann auch und habe Spaß daran, bis sie clear ist.
Dann vielleicht noch ein oder zweimal durchspielen und dann ist es Langweilig und macht keinen Spaß mehr, auch nicht für Marken oder Equip.


----------



## Takius (20. Januar 2010)

Hmm 35 Titel. Eingeblendet hab ich im Moment 'the Exalted', weil das ehct n Stückchen Arbeit war, nachdem ich erst ende Classic wirklich mit spielen angefangen hab.
Ansonsten trag ich PvE-Titel, einfach weils ne schöne Erinnerung an die Leistung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sind meine Schätzchen Guardian of Cenarius (der klingt einfach schön :>), Astralwalker, Immortal, Champion of Ulduar, Twilight Vanquisher, Starcaller, Hand of A'dal, Champion of the Naaru...~~
Als nächstes ist Loremaster dran, das wird nochma n Stück harte Arbeit =D


----------



## Easteregg (20. Januar 2010)

Grüsse! 
Also ich habe Held der Eisigen Weiten, Der Geduldige, Entdecker, Alle Städtetitel vom Tunier, Braumeister, Flammenbewahrer, Nachtschrecken, der noble, Winterhauchengel, und noch 3 weitere die mir mit einfallen xD
Ich trage atm Held der eisigen weiten 
Am schwersten fande ich eig Held der eisigen Weiten weil das ne lange reise war und es ja auch noch ocu gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich erarbeite mit grad mit kumpel argentumchampion


----------



## Easteregg (20. Januar 2010)

Ahja das warn Kreufahrer Jenkins und Botschafter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachthupferl (20. Januar 2010)

Mit einem Char trage ich Hand von A`dal, da ich mir diesen Titel damals hart erarbeitet hatte. Mit nem anderen Char trug ich ne Zeitlang Zwielichtbezwinger, da ich den noch vor Ulduareröffnung bekommen habe, aber jetzt trag ich den nicht mehr, da es zuviele gibt die damit rumlaufen, durch die Speedkills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten hab ich ne Menge anderer Titel, aber die merk ich mir nicht alle.

Und mein erster Titel war Fähnrich.


----------



## RBFshogun (20. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hand of A'dal bleibt mein favorite, da war die welt noch in ordnung[/font]


----------



## Idiocracy (20. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht noch ein oder zweimal durchspielen und dann ist es Langweilig und macht keinen Spaß mehr, auch nicht für Marken oder Equip.



Man, da muss WoW ja mittlerweile richtig langweilig für Dich sein, wenn Du Raids oder Instanzen nicht häufiger gehst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso spielst Du es dann überhaupt noch?


----------



## pingu77 (20. Januar 2010)

Champion der Naaru reicht mir weil es ist einfach einer den man sich nichtmehr holen kann und ich finde es unterscheidet mich von den ganzen WotLK wannabe's (:


----------



## oens (20. Januar 2010)

mit meinem druiden habe ich "Wächter des Cenarius" (finde ich passend) und "Champion der Naaru" (da bin ich etwas stolz drauf da man den im gegensatz zu "Hand von Adal" nur VOR dem bossnerf bekommen konnte)
mein dk hat den "Blutsegeladmiral", wobei ich den auch gerne zum "Wahnsinnigen" ausbauen würde (allerdings fehlt mir der schurke der mir beim ruf für rabenholdt hilft)
tjoa...und mein schami ist immernoch titellos (ich kann mir mit dem ebenfalls den "Wahnsinnigen" vorstellen - das problem mit rabenholdt bleibt aber auch bestehen)

falls auf gilneas ein schurke bereit wäre mir de grossen plunderkisten zu organisieren wäre das sehr nett...PN bitte ingame oder hier :-D


----------



## Takius (21. Januar 2010)

> da bin ich etwas stolz drauf da man den im gegensatz zu "Hand von Adal" nur VOR dem bossnerf bekommen konnte


Naaaa stimmt so nicht.
Falls du 3.0 meinst- richtig, aber du konntest den Titel kriegen da ging Magtheridon längst random down. Wussten nur die wenigsten =)


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Ele ist seit geraumer Zeit  "Held der eisigen Weiten".

Mein Kriegertank muss nur noch Maly legen um auch "Held der eisigen Weiten" zu werden.

Apropos, weiss jemand ob Maly mit den letzten Patches generft wurde?


----------



## Lassart (21. Januar 2010)

Aaalso mein Warri Lassart (mein erster Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat folgende Titel: Champion der Naaru, Hand von A'dal, Jenkins, Winterhauchengel, der Noble, Nachtschrecken, Braumeister, Nachtherr, Zwielichbezwinger und Held der eisigen Weiten. Erster Titel war Champion der Naaru, letzter war Winterhauchengel. Der leichteste war wohl der Noble und am schwersten natürlich Hand von A'dal (pre 3.0 noch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ja Spielspaß, ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, was daran Spaß macht, immer und immer wieder über Monate oder Jahre, die *selben Bilder zu schnetzeln* [...]
> Wenn es neue *Bilder* oder Instanzen sind OK [...]


Ich kapier den Sinn Deines Posts nicht, musst Du mal näher erklären. Was bitte meinst Du mit "Bilder schnetzeln"?! Noch nie gehört...



Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Apropos, weiss jemand ob Maly mit den letzten Patches generft wurde?



Also gelesen hab ich davon nix. Occu soll wohl nochmal etwas angepasst worden sein und natürlich dies und das in ICC. Von Maly hab ich aber bis dato nix gehört. Von mir aus könnten sie aber die 3. Phase ganz wegpatchen, ich find die nervt einfach nur. Ist aber Geschmackssache.^^


----------



## Loony555 (21. Januar 2010)

Also mit meinem Hexer trage ich noch immer mit Stolz meinen "Champion der Naaru".

Dieser Titel bedeutet mir sehr viel, weil man sich echt reinhängen musste, um den zu kriegen.
Da denke ich an die lange "Schrecken der Nacht"-Urne Prequest. Oder um Sekunden gescheiterte Timeruns in
den zerschmetterten Hallen und massig Wipes bei den riesigen Mobgruppen im Schattenlabyrinth. ("Zeit für Spass!") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

"Klick klick klick klick klick !!!!" Schreie vom Raidleiter bei Magtheridon, Wipes bei Maulgar ("Warum ist jetzt schon
wieder unser Zauberraub-Mage draufgegangen ?!?!") und bei Nightbane, weil der DMG nicht reichte, um ihn rechtzeitig zu plätten.

Zumal ich den Titel dann nur zwei Wochen vor Patch 3.0 bekommen habe (womit er dann entfernt wurde), 
weil sich zu der Zeit kaum noch jemand fand, der sich den Stress in ZH und Schlabby noch antun wollte. Denn
das war das einzige, was noch fehlte.

Hach das waren Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schwärm* 

Dagegen fand ich meinen Held der eisigen Weiten" easy going...


----------



## Schmiddel (21. Januar 2010)

Titel kommen und gehen...die meisten sagen nichts aus, und viele sind nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr wert.Ich bin noch immer Stolz auf "Champion der Naaru"  und "Hand von Adal". Für diese Titel musste man hart kämpfen. In Lichking trage ich nur Titel, wo im Moment noch schwer zu erreichen sind. Zur Zeit "Sternenrufer"


----------



## Paper (21. Januar 2010)

26 titel mitm dk. mein fav is z.z. natuerlich "Sternenrufer" ^^

mfg Sharator of Baelgun


----------



## Numekz (21. Januar 2010)

Besonders stolz bin ich auf:
The Immortal und Twilight Vanquisher, und das lange bevor Ulduar und alles kam! 

Der Rest ist nicht Nennenswert.


----------



## Numekz (21. Januar 2010)

sorry, fail


----------



## jay390 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze schon seit WotlK raus gekommen ist meinen "Champion of the Naaru" Titel. Weil er damals recht schwer zu bekommen war und seit 3.0 nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Hat einfach etwas, genau so wie ich meinen Amanibären liebe ^^.

Weitere Titel:
- Crusader
- of the Shattered Sun. Geile Zeiten damals.
- Ambassador (Botschafter)
- Champion of the Frozen Wastes
- Brewmaster
- Merrymaker
- of Orgrimmar
- of Sen´jin
- of Silvermoon
- of the Undercity
- of Thunder Bluff
- the Explorer
- the Patient
- the Pilgrim

Jenkins hab ich gar nicht, weil ich nie Bock hatte für so nen schäbigen Titel UBRS zu laufen ^^.


----------



## peacemastero (21. Januar 2010)

Eig grad immer Herold der Titanen dran weil es relativ wenige gibt die das gemacht haben. sonstige Titel:

-Astralwandler
-Blutsegeladmiral
-Botschafter
-Braumeister
-Champion der Naaru
-Chefkoch
-Diplomat
-Duellant
-Hand von A'dal
-Held der eisigen Weiten
-Herausforderer
-Herold der Titanen
-Jenkins
-Kreuzfahrer
-Liebesgott
-Meister der Lehrern
-Nachtherr
-Nachtschrecken
-Patron
-Schrecken der Meere#
-Sternenrufer
-Wächter des Cenarius
-Zwielichtsbezwinger
-der Argentumchampion
-Der Entdecker
-der Geduldige
-der Noble
-der Pilger
-der Unermüdliche
-der Unverwüstliche
-von Darnassuss
-von Eisenschmiede
-von Gnomeregan
-von Sturmwind
-von der Exodar
-von der zerschmetternden Sonne
-Ältester
________________________________

37 Titel...
Das zeigt wie unötig die sind man bekommt für jeden scheiß Titel, zu bc war es relativ gut 2 Pve titel und ein paar pvp titel,...


----------



## Cloze (21. Januar 2010)

- Astralwandler
- Botschafterin
- Braumeisterin
- Champion von Ulduar
- Chefköchin
- Heldin der eisigen Weiten
- Jenkins
- Kreuzfahrerin
- Matrone
- Nachtherrin
- Nachtschrecken
- Oberste Kreuzfahrerin
- Sternenruferin
- Todesbote
- Winterhauchengel
- Zwielichtbezwingerin
- die Entdeckerin
- die Geduldige
- die Pilgerin
- die Unsterbliche
- vom äschernden Verdikt
- von Darnassus
- von der Eisenschmiede
- von Gnomeregan
- von Sturmwind
- von der Exodar
- von der zerschmetternden Sonne

--------------------------------------------------------------

28 Titel.... x_X

Die 2 PvE Titel aus TBC müsste ich eig auch haben, weil ich die QItems immer im Inventar hatte, aber iwie zu faul war die ab zu geben... Jetz ärgere ich mich im Nachhinein =D


----------



## Anastar (22. Januar 2010)

> Flaviia, on 20 January 2010 - 08:01, said:
> 
> Bekommt man den Geduldigen nun auch schon als kleiner Charakter?





> Nein, nur auf Stufe 80 durch HC Instanzen.



Glaub man kann schon mit Lvl 30 "der Geduldige" sein.
Weil laut Arsenal muß ma nur mit 50 verschiedenen Leuten in ne Inze gegangen sein, da steht nix von Heroic.


----------



## Talismaniac (22. Januar 2010)

Rottenmeister
und verdammt stolz drauf!


----------



## christone (22. Januar 2010)

Anastar schrieb:


> Glaub man kann schon mit Lvl 30 "der Geduldige" sein.
> Weil laut Arsenal muß ma nur mit 50 verschiedenen Leuten in ne Inze gegangen sein, da steht nix von Heroic.


Lies nochmal.


----------



## Idiocracy (22. Januar 2010)

Anastar schrieb:


> Glaub man kann schon mit Lvl 30 "der Geduldige" sein.
> Weil laut Arsenal muß ma nur mit 50 verschiedenen Leuten in ne Inze gegangen sein, da steht nix von Heroic.



Der Geduldige


Noch ein bitte an die ewigen Nörgler. Ich hatte im Eröffnungspost nicht danach gefragt, ob Classic Gamer "besser" sind, Titel unnütz oder sonstiges. Postet bitte einfach normal und versucht nicht an allem etwas negatives zu sehen. Danke. Bitte.

Edit: Obwohl die Beschreibung auch nicht so ganz stimmt. Es zählen die gleichen Leute immer wieder, da ich eines Nachts 6 oder 7 Instanzen hintereinander mit der gleichen Gruppe gemacht hab. Die Instanzen haben wir zufällig aussuchen lassen. Die Gruppe blieb aber gleich, nachdem wir uns einmal gefunden hatten.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (23. Januar 2010)

Joar dann will ich mal meine Titelsammlung zu tage bringen

Momentane Titel:
-Held der Eisigen Weiten
-von Orgrimmar
-von Sen'Jin
-von Silbermond
-von Unterstadt
-von Donnerfels
-Jenkins
-Ältester
-Liebesgott
-Botschafter
-Braumeister
-Flammenbewahrer
-Chefkoch
-Kreuzfahrer
-Nachtschrecken
-Wächter des Cenarius
-Der Entdecker
-der Geduldige
-Nachtherr (Drachen besitze ich auch)
-Zwielichtbezwinger

Momentane Titel:
Druide: Wächter des Cenarius (passt perfekt)
Schamane: Zwielichtbezwinger (immernoch Rar)

Auf welche ich hinarbeite:
Druide: Argentumchampion
Schamane: Sternenrufer, Champion von Ulduar

längste Arbeit für einen Titel:
Wächter des Cenarius, Kreuzfahrer

Schnellster Titel:
Jenkins, Held der Eisigen Weiten

LG Zulthur


----------



## Blablubs (23. Januar 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Schamane: Zwielichtbezwinger (immernoch Rar)



lol


----------



## Versace83 (23. Januar 2010)

Wie viele und welche Titel ich alles habe, weiß ich gar nicht.

Mein erster Titel war damals Nachtschrecken, das war der erste, den man sich holen konnte als wotlk raus kam... und der auch gut zu meinem untoten Schuren passte.
Zu BC Zeiten war ich nicht scharf drauf mir nenTitel zu erarbeiten, da ich damals mit meinem Schurken zu 90% PVP machte.

Ursprünglich plante ich bei meinem Schurken "Nachtherr" anzeigen zu lassen, weil ich finde, dass das noch einen tick besser zu einem untoten schurken passt als Nachtschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für meinen Warri hatte ich Blutsegeladmiral vorgesehen, den ich mir vor 3 Tagen auch geholt hatte.

Wie es der Zufall nun wollte, ergab sich vorgestern die Möglichkeit mit einer Random Gruppe Obsi10 mit 3 Drachen zu machen. Also ging ich mit meinem Warri mit und seit dem hat auch er den Titel Nachtherr.

Und damit komme ich zu dem Thema leicht/schwierig. Als ich Nachtherr mit meinem Schurken holte, war der Titel noch schwierig zu ergattern, weil man noch skill benötigte. Mit der Random Gruppe, mit der ich mit meinem Krieger war, war der Titel schon deutlich einfacher zu holen, da man mit T9 (das man ja hinterhergeschmissen bekommt) den Boss zerlegt noch bevor der erste der 3 anderen Drachen kommt...

Zur Zeit erabreite ich mir keinen Titel mehr, da ich mich wieder mehr oder weniger ganz dem PVP widme... aber wer weiß, vielleicht kann ich mir auch früher oder später einen PVP Titel ergattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spätesten in Cataclysm, wenn die alten PVP Titel wieder eingeführt werden (sollen)... denn nichts passt besser zu meinem kleinen Schurken als "Klinge der Horde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (23. Januar 2010)

Ich laufe immer noch mit Hand von Ad'al rum.

Ich mag den alten Adel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meinen Magier hätte ich sehr gerne "der Magiesuchende" - geht ja leider nicht.


----------



## Livira (10. Februar 2010)

Mein Krieger ist "Oberster Kriegsfürst Senku" Ich finde dieser Titel war eine Qual, dennoch ich liebe ihn.. am schwersten finde ich allerdings diese "First Kill" Titel.. verständlich, oder?

Und zu altem Adel... meine Blutelfe ist immernoch Livira vin der zerschmetternden Sonne... Das passt, hat kaum noch einer und ich mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oldschool ist halt toll!

Greets!


----------



## Nourius (10. Februar 2010)

Mim Todesritter:

*Der Wahnsinnige* - Absoluter fav. Titel, besonders als DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sternenrufer* - Joa trag ich mal selten^^
*Der Unverwüstliche* - Relativ anspruchsvoll gewesen
*Nachtherr* - Jo genau nix mit 10Mann zergen, damals noch "Richtig" gemacht inkl. 8 stunden tryen

sonst keine nennenswerten


Schurke ( BC Mainchar)

*Champion von Naruu* - Man war ich stolz darauf...


Ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar Classic Twinks mit Gefreiter etc... xD


----------



## Gerti (10. Februar 2010)

Rannte früher mit Hand of A#Dal rum, jetzt mit Starcaller. Und hab letztens angefangen für the Insane zu farmen.


----------



## Førany (10. Februar 2010)

- Welche Titel habt ihr?
- Was war euer erster/letzter Titel?
- Welchen Titel fandet ihr besonders schwer/leicht zu erreichen?
- Welchen erarbeitet ihr euch gerade?

1. Astralwandler 
2. Duellant
3.schwer ... ka s3 gladdi und leicht is alles , weil alles casualfreundlich geworden is
4.von der horde, weils 10 pkt gibt


----------



## Lokke (10. Februar 2010)

Der geduldige, Zwielichtbezwinger, Jenkins, von Sturmwind, der Pilger, Chefkoch, Held der Eisigen welten, Nachtherr und mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Februar 2010)

Jenkins erster letzer Liebesgott, ich renn mit Blutsegeladmiral rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ka wieviele müsste mal nachschauen lang her undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blanvalet (10. Februar 2010)

Meine beiden letzten Titel waren Nachtherr und Zwielichtbezwinger. Jetz mit derzeitigem Equip nichtmehr wirklich so anspruchsvoll, finde allerdings die beiden Titel, vor allem "Zwielichtbezwinger" am schönsten vom allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt auch gut zum Magier irgendwie!

Mfg


----------



## Ishah (10. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich mach ich mir nicht so viel aus Titeln, darum hab ich fast nur solche, dies nebenbei gab, wie die Geduldige, oder Rivalin.
Allerdings hat es mir "Schrecken der Meere" angetan, hab dann auch gleich mit meinem Priesterlein losgeangelt^^ Bin auch recht stolz auf den Titel, hat ja nicht grade jeder. Und nebenbei gabs viele tolle Haustiere und das Schildkrötenmount.
Mit meinem Druiden hatte ich mal vor mir Wächter des Cenarius zu holen, aber hatte bisher noch keine lust xD Naja, was nicht is, kann ja noch werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (10. Februar 2010)

Mein erster Titel war "der Entdecker", dann kamen die Turniertitel ("von Sturmwind", "Kreuzfahrer", etc.) und damit verbunden der "Botschafter". "Jenkins", "der Geduldige"... "von der Zerschmetterten Sonne" hab ich auch noch bei meinem Krieger in Benutzung. "Blutsegeladmiral" hab ich mit meinem DK gemacht, da der sowieso keinen Ruf bei den Goblins hatte (einmal und nie wieder). Zuletzt hab ich meinem Pala den Titel "der Argentumchampion" verpasst, denke das passt zu einem Paladin^^ Mein Krieger hat auch noch (wie es sich gehört finde ich) "Braumeister" (Krieger müssen trinkfest sein), "Flammenwächter" (damals war er Tank, da passte das gut fand ich) und natürlich "Nachtschrecken" (passt zwar eher zu Schurken oder so aber naja). Die einfach zu ergatternden Titel hab ich mir besorgt und je nach Rolle und Klasse verteilt. Bin zwar nicht auf nem RP-Server, aber ein bisschen RP brauche auch ich.


----------



## nemø (10. Februar 2010)

1 Jenkins
2 Jenkins
3 Jenkins
4 was kommt auf 80 automatisch ?


----------



## Vicell (10. Februar 2010)

Aufzählen würd den Ramen sprengen, Favo is aber Grand Crusader, letzter erreichter war der Gladi (danke an meine tollen Partner ;D) in S7, arbeiten tue ich atm am Wahnsinnigen.
Welcher leicht oder schwer war, ist relativ, da hat jeder nen eigenes Bild von, wobei Grand Crusader und Deaths Demise echt hart waren.


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2010)

Nur Blutsegeladmiral und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (10. Februar 2010)

den osterhasen titel hatte ich ... also den titel vom event zu ostern ..glaube "Name die Noble"
spiele nicht mehr wow deswegen weiß ich das nicht so genau ^^


----------



## Alyissia (10. Februar 2010)

hab über 20 titel trage aber zurzeit "vom äschernen verdikt" letztens in icc 25er geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten gute titel die ich hab find ich noch kreuzfahrer,nachtherr,der unverwüstliche,von der zerschmetterten sonne und der argentumchampion der rest ist halt der standart crap den man nach 3wochen 80 hat (held der eisigen weiten,turniertitel, jenkins etc)


----------



## YesButNoButYes (10. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> 4. was kommt auf 80 automatisch ?



Der Geduldige


----------



## Darksasuke (10. Februar 2010)

hab zu viele titel hab so um die 26 xD viel zu viele aber nehm immer hand von a´dal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den kann man nicht mehr bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (10. Februar 2010)

hatte twilight vanquisher mit leerwandler zu naxxzeiten nachtherr zu naxxzeiten speedkill sturmreiter und wächter des cenarius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 titel mit stil


----------



## EisblockError (10. Februar 2010)

Momentan lauf ich mit dem Titel Liebesnarr rum. Den hab ich aber noch vom letzen Jahr, finde es kacke das ihn nun wirklich jeder hat.


Und ich hab Massenweise Titel, allerdings fast alle einfach zu bekommen (Ausser Naxx25 ohne zu sterben Pre Ulduar und Obsi 3D Pre Ulduar)


----------



## Casp (10. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Hab immer "Champion der Naaru" nachgegrummelt, aber der letzte Raidtermin bevor er abgeschafft wurde ging leider flöten und so konnt ich die Abschlussquest nicht machen. Das wurmt mich bis heute.
> 
> MfG Nex



Also soweit ich weiß kann man die Quest noch abgeben, wenn man sie vor dem besangten Patch angenommen hat, oder?


----------



## ThunderSH24 (10. Februar 2010)

Hab auch zuviele, aber ausgewählt hab ich Kreuzfahrer. Passt meiner Meinung nach am besten zu nem Paladin.


----------



## Colt2008 (10. Februar 2010)

Großmarschall war der erste und ich habe ihn immer eingeblendet.
ja ansonsten habe ich massig andre titel die mich aber nicht die bohne intressieren.


----------



## Taniquel (10. Februar 2010)

Außer , von der Horde und Meisterin der Lehren ist doch alles Pillepalle.


----------



## Omaleite (10. Februar 2010)

DI und absolut zufrieden damit-kriegt man wenigstens nicht mit einfach durchziehn lassen


----------



## Trôublex (11. Februar 2010)

ich lauf gern mit "Nachtherr" oder "vom äschernen Verdikt" rum


----------



## Idiocracy (11. Februar 2010)

Heute ist bei mir der Liebesgott dazu gekommen, nachdem ich mich als absoluter PvP-Gimp durchs Arathibecken gestorben, meinen Liebesschwindler aufgestellt, und /bemitleiden gemacht hab. Danach sofort geleaved 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Malygos ist momentan Raidweekly bei uns und ich kam endlich mal in den "Genuß" den Raid zu gehen. Naja, nach 7 Versuchen und am ende 86g Repkosten lag er dann endlich. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Kel zum "Held der eisigen Weiten" und das Alteractal (Große Festmahl) zum "Chefkoch". Naxx geht niemand mehr, nicht mal für die beiden Endbosse, und Alteractal geht seit Wochen nicht auf bei uns ...


----------



## Tamalia (11. Februar 2010)

Hab zwar nur die Hälfte der Posts durchgelesen (ist auch schon spääät ^^)
aber hab wohl nen etwas seltenen titel abgestaubt ^^


ich mag ihn, weil man den alleine kriegen kann und trotzdem klasse klingt, jedenfalls im deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schrecken der Meere

hab mich Wochen am Angelturnier auf nem PvP-server abgerackert, aber ketztendlich doch alleine gewonnen ^^
sprich ohne einen Haufen 80-er die mit den weg ebnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sonst hab ich etliche Event-namen und sonstige 08/15 titel..


----------



## Nania (11. Februar 2010)

Den Titel, den ich am meisten mag ist eigentlich: 
Hand von A'dal, weil er recht selten auf unserem Server geworden ist. 
Hab noch so obligatorische, wie 
...von Darnassus
...von Sturmwind
...von Ironforge
Matrone/Patron
Entdecker 
Jenkins
Noble 
Geduldig(e) 
Hand von A'dal 
Winterhauchengel 
Braumeister 
Flammenwächter
Fußknecht

an Liebesgott und Ältester, sowie Nachtschrecken (hab nie das blöde Pet bekommen) bin ich fleißig am Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (11. Februar 2010)

hiho^^

derzeit benutzt ich den Titel Starcaller / Sternenrufer

der einfachste titel ist und bleibt jenkins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich arbeite derzeit auf the exalted / der ehfruchtgebietene und the insane / der verrückte hin

das sind titel die man nicht so leicht bekommt ^^


----------



## iceboy2009 (11. Februar 2010)

hiho also meine titel sind 
-Jenkins
-von silbermond
-von Orggrimmar
-Heldin der eisigen weiten 
-blutsegeladmiral
-Nachtschrecken
-Die Geduldige
-von unterstadt
-von senjin
-liebesgöttin
jenkins war mein erster und den den ich im mom trage ich den titel von senjin und bin im mom an den titeln von donnerfels kreuzfahrer und botschafter dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (11. Februar 2010)

unteranderem Sternenrufer//nachtherr//Der geduldige//Jenkis//Hand von Adal// Champion der Naruu


----------



## Clonex (11. Februar 2010)

Mein Mage "Shardo" hat diverse titel.

unter anderem:

Todesbote, der Himmerlsverteidiger, Hand von A´dal, Champion der Naruu, Zwielichtbezwinger, Nachtherr, der Unverwüstliche, Sternenrufer, Astralwandler, und und und




Momentan bin ich an "der Wahnsinnige" dran....allerdings macht der Erfolg seinem Namen alle Ehre.

Ach ja und natürlich "der Königsmörder" erarbeiten wir uns grade im rahmen meiner 10 und 25er Raidgrp.




Mfg


----------

